# Princess/Poet Pembrooke



## JjGoesBounce (Nov 13, 2011)

Imagine.......

You are all alone, released into a park from a not-ready-to-care-for-me owner. Your slave walks away. After 4 whole years with her. You run along Pembrooke road. Very soon a big white van comes and you are put in. Then you speand two months or more at a big white room filled with lots of other rabbits (The BCSPCA) No one adopts you. People walk in and out and all of a sudden

I have had two rabbits before. I had Aero a mini-rex and Thumper a dwarf hotot. They weren't bonded and I was going to neuter them. Then in the morning I walked out to their cage and found them both dead. They died at 7 and 5 months old. Firecrackers caused their death. After a couple of weeks I realized I wanted another rabbit. So I cleaned the cage and me and my cousin painted it blue with non-toxic paint and only the outside just in case. I searched at animals on the BCSPCA website and I went and visited them. A week later I came back in deciding on one rabbit. Her name was Pembrooke.

Our eyes met and I knew she was meant to be mine. A beautiful 4 year old mini-lop with beautiful colourings and a sweet and gentle demeanour. She became mine. I adopted her. And this is the start to our beautiful rescued life together.

Pembrooke's cagePembrooke(Her eyes are chocolatey red)









The Princess And Her Igloo Telling Me To stop Taking Pictures









Wondering How To Get Rid Of The Flashy Thing& Pose!









"You Deserve The Royal Bum" "Wait. What?! I'm On The Internet!"










Isn't she just a doll! Such a housewife though! Constantly needing to re arrange EVERYTHING! Can anyone tell me the name of her colour? I love her ears! Oh well! I'm Jj and that's Pembrooke!

Fierce and Love

Jj With Pembrooke


----------



## piperknitsRN (Nov 13, 2011)

Very cute!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 14, 2011)

Congrats.


----------



## BrittanyandFruFru (Nov 15, 2011)

I am so glad to see that you have gotten a new friend. I am back from a long break and just now say this. She is adorable


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Nov 16, 2011)

[align=center]*Hello! My name is Sassy*[/align]
[align=left]Pembrooke does not have a strand of Sass in her body, they said. I replied "Aw. She is too cute." Little did I know how soon the Royal Bunny Bum would be introduced to me. The Royal Bunny Bum is when I come up to her cage to say "Hi" and she turns around and walks into the cage pressing her bum up against the cage door. Hence she became Royal Bunny Bum.:innocentWho wouldn't believe she would eat? Huh?! I offer a bit of apple,she comes up sniffs it, looks at me and walks back and goes to sleep. Later in the night when she's meant to be joyouslly quiet, she comes out and eats it. Or even worse not touching it for two whole days. [/align]
[align=left]Poor Pembrooke. Inside her beautiful cage was a lifelike white bunny. She didn't seem to like it. She'd stand infront of him and stare. Then my mum pointed out that the rabbit looked evil. So I swapped it for the Webkinz Angora Rabbit and she utterly loves him! How sweet, my own bonded pair and I only need to look after one of them![/align]
[align=left]After letting her out on our deck she bagan to binky! My heart began to melt. Ah love. It comes in such a sweet tender form.[/align]
[align=center]*Hi! I'm The Slave*[/align]
[align=left]Now. I'm Jj. I'm 12 years old and in the 7th grade. Today we have a math test. Pembrooke mocks me.[/align]
[align=left]To be continued..... Hi! I'm the other pets and how the dreaded math test went......[/align]


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Nov 17, 2011)

[align=center]*Hello! My Name Is :X*[/align]
[align=left]*The dreaded math test went Awesomely(an A)! Pembrooke is well ( she binkied 15 times) Well my two other pets are dogs. A golden retriever named Burley (picture added soon) and Porthos a great pyrenees(picture added soon) *[/align]
[align=left]*The best picture I can provide at the moment is the one in my avatar. Hee hee avatar.:coolness:*[/align]
[align=left]*Not that I haven't seen it or anything......:lookaround*[/align]
[align=left]*La la la la la sing a happy song!*[/align]
[align=center]*Time for pointless sentences!*[/align]
[align=center]*I can eat but only if the first letter is n*[/align]
[align=center]*Dogs are best friends. Cats are the other half*[/align]
[align=center]*One chapter of HP is better then Twilight 4/4 books*[/align]
[align=center]*Cats. Mrow. Dogs ......*[/align]
[align=center]*WOOOF!*[/align]
[align=center]*Lol stands for laugh out loud (at) lots of love*[/align]
[align=center]*Ttfn. Lyslas. What kind of names are those? ( thomas and layla)*[/align]
[align=center]:big wink:[/align]
[align=center]*More pointless ramblings on tomorrow*[/align]


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Nov 20, 2011)

Guess what! We've got 2 special guests!

Duh duh duh duh! Guess who they are!

It's Burleyyyyyyyyyyyy! ( The Gold One)







And Porthos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ( The White One)









And My 2 Favourite Pics!









That's all for now!

Jj


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Nov 20, 2011)

More pics to be added soon
(Wabbitdad12 you didn't post on my bloggy. It's a sea of all your posts except on mine...:nerves1:twitch:


----------



## MagPie (Nov 20, 2011)

Aaaaaw I love Goldens, great dogs.  Your bunny is very beautiful too.


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Nov 21, 2011)

MagPie wrote:


> Aaaaaw I love Goldens, great dogs.  Your bunny is very beautiful too.


Aw! Thank you!


----------



## piperknitsRN (Nov 21, 2011)

Love the dog pics!


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Nov 21, 2011)

:big wink:


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Nov 22, 2011)

Ah. The dreaded horrible frost. And rain. And wind. Why does

weather have to take pity on the equator and sass by the sea.

Poor Pembrooke, her cage is double floored so I've been teaching her 

to climb up the ladder then down. She goes up. It's down that's the problem...

I'm thinking about starting her up on agility. I'm sure she'd love it!

I've decided for Christmas (I'm a 12 year old all right. I live for this)

That I want to give 2 rabbits to a person in Africa or another third-world.

Courtesy of Chalice. I'm sure that I could give one child or adult, endless

joy.

Why does the wind _have_ to howl? It's not fair! There is a thing called sleep

you know! Gosh! Extravagant people with extravagant big heads!

Like teachers, I admire them you know? Stand in front of ignorant talkitave kids

and speak about things that we don't understand then give us homework and constantly yell "SHUT UP"

Lol. Bit of a non picture blogger hey?! Oh well!

Jj


----------



## BrittanyandFruFru (Nov 22, 2011)

Bad weather huh? Here we've had some very warm temperatures overall just a lot of rain, Fru hates it because we don't get to take long walks on his harness,but I like it because we have a break from the ever so present humidity common in our region.
Hey! I LOVE Christmas and I am not twelve. I think it is nice what you want to do for that African family. 

-Until next time.
Take Care.
Brit


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Nov 22, 2011)

Oh, Pembrooke is SO cute! I'm so glad you're able to give her a good home. 

I couldn't tell you her colour, but I bet the Rabbitry folks could. 

I LOVE Great Pyrenees! Awesome dogs! Both Burley and Porthos will be good protectors of Pembrooke!

We had the same storm here. It was awful! We lost power for about 4 hours and the wind was blowing right down the vent in the bathroom and keeping me up half the night. Ugh.

Now we've got blue sky. What's up with that?

Rue


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks so much guys! BTW Rue don't think I've ever posted on your blog but I spent countless nights re-reading it.
lolove to all


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Nov 23, 2011)

Ah. Rabbits can be dream creatures. How can anybody not love these cute sweet animals. Then came Pembrooke. I was touched yesterday when I was allowed to pet her. She's my gorgeous little siamese sable. Oh Pembrooke how I love you. 

Porthos is doing well. Burley is doing well too. School. Nyeh. I've joined the school choir and whatnot I also play in the school band. I play clarinet. Can't you just see my excitement beaming out of my words. (You're not meant to be able to) I also take ballet. Very self-concious business or activity. I really enjoy reading and am in the process of Inheritance by Christopher Paolini. I enjoy BIG books, it's 800 pages. Or more.....

OOH! Our little run down school got IPads for the 2 grade 7 teachers ( I'm in grade 7)EEEK! And we get a smartboard ( a gigantic Ipad that's like a whited board or an overhead) I'm SOOOOOOOOOO excited!

I'm hoping to add some videos of Pembrooke, if the little princess will let me.

Jj


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Nov 24, 2011)

Well hello! Today I wish to speak to the silent readers. (if any) all of you that don't post but read my blog, this post is for you.

*'Tis Left Alone*

I was left in my tiny cage

Few who spoke or touched

I watched and learned

They thought I was a pup

I was silent and crying

Making no sound

Hoping one day they'd come around

One day two nice ladies came in

Took me far away

I now live somewhere called the

SPCA

In a few short months I'll be gone

If in this world or 

If I moved on

Never forget me

I'm a silent dreamer

I watch and want

All you've got

But now I'm far away

Never forget me

Or what happened today



Well that's not copied but it's inspired my Pembrooke. Porthos and Burley have taken over this bloggy! They'll be posting again soon.. so will Pembrooke.. maybe.

She's a real sweetie. She hops all over my bakc and stomach! She SSSSSOOOo cute!

I want you all to love her just as much as I do!

Jj


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Nov 25, 2011)

Hizee! It'se Pembrooke! I'z outside runnng awound and decided i wanted to tyrpe. moomy is vewy niceee but the doogo is bery bige. the whit one kindsa swares mews, but the smalze goldes one lovesez meze and i'z lovtes it'z! moomy syaz shez wants me toes bunky but i dont no what that iz. i nibblined on leafiz and moomy watchez me. shez feedsiz me looooootz of hay. itz very yuoomy. itz sooooooz differnetciate thenz the big place withz lottz of mez friends. (SPCA) sheiz always telling mez how beautiful iz am. iz really plezed moomy yeterday wen i hooped in her lap and stayed therez for half an houre. moomy loveie mess sooooo muoch! i lovesa me newishlife... iz bonking iz think and moomy lovedz thate! shez says mes binkoes makes her waugh and iz agree.izx always cleaning me slef. moom syad i got to always wook pwetty. boy being pwetty is sooch a challeng! moomoo yad she's upload moore pics of me for alll mez fanz.sooniz swe said. i cwied cuz she didnt doeznit soooner.i tink i soooooo pwetty. i wove my cwage and mmomoo said i wove to sweep and iz is a good gwirl. i love moomy. shez said iz vewy good at loud soundzie butws they sware me.the worldz shwold swop them. mez hoomin language is kinead bad but mmoma siad ill get better
r0=- (she typed that herself)
byez alllzie!


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Nov 27, 2011)

Well pictures need to be cropped so all of Pembrooke's adoring fans will see her face once again...


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Nov 27, 2011)

Well Pembrooke is protesting so I'll tell you about the movie Hugo! I saw it yesterday and was crying with joy at the end of it! If you have a chance and are interested in that type of thing I higly recommend it!

Jj


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm the proud owner of a spoiled rabbit. Pembrooke now gets a salad every morning with a hidden crasin at the bottom... oh and the occasional apple bits. Ilove her little bunny bum. The way her tail ever so gently curls out but only ever so slightly, the way she has complete power over her black velvet lopped ears, her chocolatey red eyes that gleam bright red right before her next mischeif mission, the way that when she lies down her two little front paws cross, the way each morning when I go down she moved her litter box half a mile and is watching me out of one eye, her never ending curiousity, her little stuffed rabbit that she grooms and hides behind, her beautiful bunny self.

Dear Pembrooke I love you.


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Nov 29, 2011)

:shockembrooke Is Here~!

Hize! Moomy's sick so she will be playing wit me allllllll day. She watching Cash Cab and iz wetting me haz a salade. It vewy yummy! It got wettuce and pawsley and eweyting wummy! Encluding a cwaisin!:shock:She ta best moomy eva. Sooo much better than the SPCA. Moomy says she want me to getz a fwend but iz said no. Iz happy awone. Maybe water moomy. Iz got to play westerday or the day before fwor three ours. It waz awesomeume. Shez sayz I canz play for even mooere to day! I want to pway nowe! Telle moomy to do it nowz! Moomy gave mez a cawwot tyesteday. I woved it. I wanted mowere but moomy said no. Meany moomy.:grumpy:Iz gave herz the buuny bum. Shez hates that. But shez deseve it!!

Newie pictuas soon!


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Nov 29, 2011)

Oh dear. I'm so sick. Stomach hurts, coughing, just all around icky. Pembrooke's been running in a pen (ha running) for around 5 hours. Pretty good I'd say eh? Right now she's just lounging and being Joe Cool. Well bit sad that almost no one is reading my blog.:tears2lease? With cherry on top?

Oh well I tried. I'll continue on posting even if no one is reading. Sigh. I'm a loner.






Moomy? Why awen't people weading and posting? Don't tey tink I'm bootiful?

I don't know Pemmy. I just don't know.



Jj


----------



## Anaira (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm reading it! I just hardly ever post...'cos I'm lazy, and talking takes effort.  I love Pembrook's colouring(chocoholic likes chocolate rabbits!)!


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Nov 29, 2011)

*Anaira wrote: *


> I'm reading it! I just hardly ever post...'cos I'm lazy, and talking takes effort.  I love Pembrook's colouring(chocoholic likes chocolate rabbits!)!



Thank you. Yes talking does take effort. But the reactions can be priceless. I saw some one posted and I went "Yippe doo dah" and jumped up and clacked my heels. In my head of course. Everything seems to take place in my head... is this normal?

I love love love your username. Very creative and pretty!

I'm calling her my little Hazelnut. She's just that hazelnutty personality. Quiet but oh so pretty. (I always liked saying Hazelnut, it flows off the tongue)



Jj


----------



## Anaira (Nov 29, 2011)

90% of my world happens in my head! Not so sure if it is normal, but hey.  Aww, warm fuzzy feeling, I made someone happy! 

Thank you! It's just my real name back to front, lol! I like the name Hazelnut too; there's just something so...hazelnutty about it!


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Nov 29, 2011)

Well Pembrooke is fine.
Back to my obsession with hazelnuts.
Hazelnuts look pretty and taste really yummy in chocolate.
They sound pretty and they have the word nut in them.
I like nuts. Nuts are yummy.
My fave is pistachios. Mm. Green nuts that are naturally salted. Yummy. 
Now I want nuts! Look what you did Ariana!

Jj


----------



## Anaira (Nov 29, 2011)

LOL! I personally don't like the taste of nuts; any nuts. But they do look pretty, and I think unshelled, they make great christmas decorations!

*hands Jj a bag of nuts*

me wants (real)chocolate bunnies now.


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Nov 29, 2011)

GRR! The wonders of trying to edit pics when your sick!:crash:construction:imsick:
Well more pics of old pretty eyes soon. 
If the computer doesn't make me go crazy.
Oh wait! I already am!:biggrin2::thankyou::craziness:blueribbon:

Jj


----------



## piperknitsRN (Nov 29, 2011)

Can't wait to see more pictures of Pembrooke--I love lops!


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Nov 30, 2011)

Thank you!
Well maybe I'll edit today but right now my head aches and my stomach is too.
So farewell my dear lady and best luck to you.

Jj


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Nov 30, 2011)

Hip hip hooray! Today is picture day! P & B are doing swell! Pembrooke and the bunny slave are as weel. ( Maybe not me so much)

The pics are editted and uploaded. I'm so happy I nearly exploded. These pictures and intitling Rosemary and Thyme. Just because they remind me of them. 

The bad photos are fault of my editing system. Don't blame me.

Her very first day home.

"I don't like being held! Can't you see! Silly bunny slave. You'll be trained quickly."


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Nov 30, 2011)

To make you torture. I'm putting a pic on every post. Mwah ha ha ha. Pembrooke is rubbing off on me. Aw. I love her. Just the way she can do one thing at a time yet provide so much joy and beautiful happiness. Tomorrow it'll be three weeks since I brought her home.

One more pic of her first day home.

"I'm listening very intently. What will you be feeding me?"






Jj


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Dec 1, 2011)

"Eat,Pray,Love? Ha! Pray to eat and love eat, Pray,Eat,Love,Eat!"






Sorry for the messed eye. Red eye removal is not being kind to me.

Jj


----------



## BrittanyandFruFru (Dec 1, 2011)

I love her pictures! I can never get a good picture of Fru because he is so dark he just looks like a black blob!


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Dec 1, 2011)

*BrittanyandFruFru wrote: *


> I love her pictures! I can never get a good picture of Fru because he is so dark he just looks like a black blob!



Take pictures anyway then play around with it on photoshop or some sort of photo editting system. They often have colouring. Another helpful bit is in our photography section by Mike Scone called Photographing Black Rabbits. He gets amazing pictures of Natasha and she's a black mini rex!

Thank you very much! I spent a good whack of time on Adobe Photoshop to be able to get those few. It takes a while to get the hang but then it's as easy as pie!

Jj

"Moomy? Crasin?"


----------



## galinfla (Dec 2, 2011)

Aww... I think it's safe to assume more people read than comment, but I know what you mean. My youtube videos all say I've got views, but nobody ever leaves me comments (which makes me rather paranoid).


----------



## galinfla (Dec 2, 2011)

Also, what a cute bunny!


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Dec 2, 2011)

Thank you! I just like talking to people so when people just read I kinda have a spaz. 

Jj


----------



## Anaira (Dec 2, 2011)

That's why I dont have a blog! The loneliness would torture me!  plus, I'd totally never keep it going.


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Dec 2, 2011)

Ah well. The little british girl is happily running around on our floor. Boy can she eat parsley. I believe even P and B are terrified of getting too close to her food. Well one more pic soon. If a certain Ariana posts...

Jj


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Dec 2, 2011)

Pembrooke Here!

Tyme for your dawily pictwure updwate! Mommy gave mwe wots and wots of parsley but she said not pettleies becuz shez sickiez. I mwade her fweel all bwetter by binkying. I wearned that she woooooovvvvveeeeeessss that. I also loafed awound, i tink she wiked tat to. Moomy said i haz wots of fans. I wike pweople wooking at mwe. Hear! Enjoy my endwess beuty. So hear adowing fans!






"Adwore mwe!"

Jj (Ie)


----------



## Deliciosa (Dec 2, 2011)

Pembrooke has such pretty coloring :bunnyheart


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Dec 2, 2011)

Aw! Thank you!

Jj


----------



## Anaira (Dec 2, 2011)

Binkies; the worlds best medicine! ...now how can we bottle it and sell it?


----------



## MagPie (Dec 3, 2011)

Ooooh I love binkies they always make me giggle. They look so silly when they do it.

Pretty bunny. Is she sitting in a shadow in that last picture or is she normally half a color like that?

Ahh yeah hardly anyone comments on my blog but I just keep going. Maybe it's the lack of pictures. Oh well.


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Dec 3, 2011)

*Anaira wrote: *


> Binkies; the worlds best medicine! ...now how can we bottle it and sell it?



1st. We take a shelter bunny. Give it the best life ever! Then when it binkies swipe a magical rainbow over top and a friend catches the rainbow which sucked up the joy from the binky.

No bunnies would be hurt in the making of this process.



Jj


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Dec 3, 2011)

*MagPie wrote:*

Pretty bunny. Is she sitting in a shadow in that last picture or is she normally half a color like that?

No. She's sitting in a shadow. Thank you! I thought it was pretty cause you could see her little booties!



Jj


----------



## BrittanyandFruFru (Dec 3, 2011)

I know exactly what you're talking about people not commenting on your blog. I feel like I am writing to myself sometimes. It kind of discourages me to write. 

Maybe I will check out the photography section, I never really thought about all of this when choosing the color black, but I am glad I didn't because Fru won my heart hands down!
I see that Pembrooke loves parsley, have you tried giving her cilantro? I thought Fru loved parsley until I gave him cilantro.
Brit


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Dec 3, 2011)

Aren't parsley and cilantro the same thing?
Hey shoot me a PM and I'll help you with all your camera help! I'll comment on your blog~ As AeroGoes Thump did! So will I! I will always and forever be your first bloggy friend!

Jj


----------



## Anaira (Dec 4, 2011)

parsley and cilantro are different, I think. I think cilantro is what I would call coriander. Reuben wasn't that keen on it, lol.


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Dec 4, 2011)

Well Pembrooke loves her parsley! I want to get her her very own parsley plant! Also when the Christmas tree arives I'm hoping that she will be able to run around it! It seems just like something she would like!
She's such an odd one though because she'll stop and sway side to side, not dizzy sway but just contemplating what she should do next! Also when I place towels down on the floor for her to run around on, she'll never leave them!
She also "walks". Which is her walking but moving all her legs at different times instead of her hopping!

Jj


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Dec 4, 2011)

Well today is the day to remember to very well loved pets. They were Aero and Thumper. 

Aero was my first rabbit, I got him at 3 months old. He was a mini-rex with broken colouring. He was very high-strung and extremely energetic. He was bought from a low quality breeder. I loved him very very dearly. I still do and today he watches over Pembrooke and enjoys the tasty wonders of Heaven. Some people believe that only the strongest survive. They were wrong. Aero was the strongest yet he died in the night, not even a year old. He was 7 months.







On to Thumper. He was a dwarf hotot with only one black eye. He was my little gay bunny. He had a pink igloo, a pink harness and an overall pink personality. I got him at 4 months old hoping he'd be a wonderful friend for Aero. Neither were neutered so it didn't really work. Thumper had the best binky on the planet, a unique mind and originality. His fur was coarse and rough and from neglect as a baby his feet were permantly staing yellow. He died at 5 months old.







My beautiful boys stand with all the other rabbits of the other world. Munching,binkying and friends. 

My Grandpa died a couple of years ago and so did his best friend. I imagine them in Heaven talking to each other each holding a rabbit in their arms waiting for me to come.

Life will go on, but when the unexpected happens, your world stops. I pray for all who know this feeling, the feelings yet to come. Please hold your bunny in your arms and giveit the bestest hug. Gentle, soft,loving,caring. I love my Aero and my Thumper. I love all rabbits. Please give your rabbit the best life possible so when you enter Heaven all those lost friends that were just in another room come out and suprise you with that hug that you gave them. And you'll realize they'd been hugging you your entire life.

I'm sorry if this post is sad, but I felt it needed to be done. Thank you for reading it and thank you for feeling the hugs that I feel as I'm typing this. That warmth will never stop. Never.

Jj


----------



## piperknitsRN (Dec 4, 2011)

Jj: Your writing is quite good for your age... just keep at it. Also, lovely pictures and inspiring stories.


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Dec 4, 2011)

Thank you! So much! Have you read Rorsharch's Journal? It's incredible!
Your pictures are very very good!

Jj


----------



## piperknitsRN (Dec 4, 2011)

Yes, her journal is amazing! Thanks for the props on my photography... I know it's really bad, but hopefully I'll be getting better shots soon.


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Dec 4, 2011)

Hye it doesn't matter how the photo turns out. It's a bunny, beautiful no matter what light, quality or anything.

Jj


----------



## BrittanyandFruFru (Dec 5, 2011)

First Bloggy Friend,

Cilantro and parsley are similar but not exactly the same, I am not sure what coriander is. In our produce section it's pretty common, but maybe it isn't where you're from. I forget we are from different places sometimes.

I love seeing the pictures of the two friends you lost recently I felt like I kind of new knew them through your blog.

Brit


----------



## Serenity73 (Dec 5, 2011)

Cute bunny, I had an angora once with your buns coloring like 20 years ago. The dogs are gorgeous. Do they get along with your bunny?


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Dec 5, 2011)

*BrittanyandFruFru wrote: *


> First Bloggy Friend,
> 
> Cilantro and parsley are similar but not exactly the same, I am not sure what coriander is. In our produce section it's pretty common, but maybe it isn't where you're from. I forget we are from different places sometimes.
> 
> ...



Thank you! I realized how important it was to make sure people knew the backstory to my first rabbbits! Their name has become a household name and is used only in joy.

Jj


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Dec 5, 2011)

*Serenity73 wrote: *


> Cute bunny, I had an angora once with your buns coloring like 20 years ago. The dogs are gorgeous. Do they get along with your bunny?



Thank you! Again thank you! Yes they do but Pemmy is ever watchful. She really adores the gold one but seems to be very cautionary about the white one...



Jj


----------



## MILU (Dec 5, 2011)

hi Jj, I've found your new blog, pretty cool, I've been reading it and the post I like most is the one dedicated to Aero and Thump, very touching and beautiful, I've even copied and saved your words on my computer so I can read at any time. 

I also love the pics of Pembrooke, she's a sweetheart, very beautiful!! 
I'd only give this advice, as I know you're a rabbit lover: when taking pics, you should turn off the flash... I know pics might look better with the flash on, but it is way too bright for rabbits (and other animals as well) it might affect their vision badly, maybe in the long term or so..
so I'd suggest turning it off and using just natural light. I didn't use flash to photograph MILU. As you said in one of your posts, rabbits are rabbits, they're always beautiful no matter what!! So no matter if the pics come out with red eyes or not, much light or not, they'll always be beautiful, because the subject is beautiful...! If you feel like you "really" need to use the flash, use it from very far (then use the zoom to help) and when your bunny/pet isn't looking at the camera, like if you take a pic of her back or so. It's not good to take pics from close with a flash, esp. if the pets are looking at it. I'd recommend at least 10 feet distance to use it, and when your pets aren't looking at the light. 
I hope you don't mind the suggestion..

But anyway, back to your blog, I'm happy to know you got a new bunny, she's beautiful, congrats on your new friend!!


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Dec 5, 2011)

*hotmaildeal wrote: *


> hi Jj, I've found your new blog, pretty cool, I've been reading it and the post I like most is the one dedicated to Aero and Thump, very touching and beautiful, I've even copied and saved your words on my computer so I can read at any time.
> Aw! Thank you! That means so much!
> I also love the pics of Pembrooke, she's a sweetheart, very beautiful!!





> Again thank you very much!
> I'd only give this advice, as I know you're a rabbit lover: when taking pics, you should turn off the flash... I know pics might look better with the flash on, but it is way too bright for rabbits (and other animals as well) it might affect their vision badly, maybe in the long term or so..
> so I'd suggest turning it off and using just natural light. I didn't use flash to photograph MILU. As you said in one of your posts, rabbits are rabbits, they're always beautiful no matter what!! So no matter if the pics come out with red eyes or not, much light or not, they'll always be beautiful, because the subject is beautiful...! If you feel like you "really" need to use the flash, use it from very far (then use the zoom to help) and when your bunny/pet isn't looking at the camera, like if you take a pic of her back or so. It's not good to take pics from close with a flash, esp. if the pets are looking at it. I'd recommend at least 10 feet distance to use it, and when your pets aren't looking at the light.
> I hope you don't mind the suggestion..
> ...


Thank you soooooo much! I bet as soon as your ready your next rabbit friend will be a shocker!

Jj


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Dec 5, 2011)

How can the sun shine when the clouds are blocking your way?

How can words express when I clearly can't speak?

How can I show you what I mean when I'm just blind?

The rain can fall I don't care

I can't feel it when you're there

You make the sun shine

Restore words to my mouth

Replace the glint in my eye

You are the one

I can just tell

You don't need to speak

Don't try

All is well














"Phew! I arrived here!"

Mommy I love you!

Hee hee hee!

I can't believe this! She's thumping me! I know it's not a "I hate you" thump, it's just a "Go away" thump. Grr. I feed her, clean her litterbox, clean her cage, let her play, don't keep her locked up in a cage. _This_ is my reward!

:rollseyes:sofa:

Jj


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Dec 5, 2011)

Today seems to be an ever rejoicing day. I laugh at my calm yet wonderous bunny who seems totally unphased by the loud "Woofs" of my dog. Yes dog. Only one of my dogs bark and that is the gold one. I seem more scared of them then she is! Huh! The wonders of bunnies!

I haven't checked Aero and Thumper's grave site for a bit. They've got flowers planted ontop of them. I'm waiting for the flowers to bloom, I know it's going to be a sign that they are happy and approve of me getting Pembrooke. Tehy're always here you know? I almost feel that if a phyicic came into the room they would say that I have two ghost rabbits hoping around in the backyard. And I'd fully believe it!

[align=center]TIME FOR A RANT:rant::soapbox:tantrum:[/align]
Pembrooke to me today began to show me what happened in the 4 years I wasn't with her. Neglect, abuse, loud, scared, allthose things that you would never wish upon a bunny. Never. Yet someone did. How could they! What I would say to their face if ever I got the chance! I'd bring them home and show them that this is what a rabbit's life should be like! I'd make them join RO and make them read stories about people who actually care! I'd not be meanto them because violence is never the answer but I'd make them watch Pembrooke binky, her getting fed. But I'd never let them touch her! I'll show them what love is, what love can do. And how strong my bond with MY rabbit is. They'll want her back and I'll simply say why. Would you hurt your own child and send them off and expect them to WANT to come back?! NO! I'd tell them they should of thought before acting. They had 4 whole years to fix their mistake, but did they? NO! Now it's up to me to fix their mistakes and heck I'll do a better job in one week then they did in 4 years!

Grr. 

Thank you for reading my blog! Have a nice day!

Jj


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Dec 5, 2011)

Pemby here! Iz time to tell a storie

Once very long ago, I fell into a deep sleep. In my dream I saw a very very strange world. This world was filled with giant robotic bunny feet (buildings) and no hills covered with grass and yummy things. Rabbits had evolved to walk on two feet and their ears had disapeared. They wore extra fur and talked a foreign language. But I smelled wonderous smells coming from a home so I went to investigate. I looked through a big glass square seeing ball and saw these new "rabbits" making their own food! It was very odd. A "rabbit" came and caught me and put me in moving land (car) and then placed me in a glass container. I was given odd food that looked like my poop and a weird river put into a bottle. I drank anyway and found it was just like a river! They gave me dried grass but it was good so I dealt with it. I was given rather rough wood to stand on and a little box. I slept in the box but they yelled at me and told me it was my bathroom. Hmm. This world isn't nice. But a big "rabbit" with two young kits came to pick me up. They "purchased" me and brought me home. The "kits" played with me but were very loud and kept holding me. It was cruel! They made me fall and then shut me in another container. I wanted to play! But they gave me more of my "poop" in a bowl and said "Eat" They want me to _eat _that stuff? Huh! Ya right! I stayed there for a LONG time until one day they took me to a green grassy hill (park)! Finally something I recognize! I can play! But then they ran away?! I tried to follow but decided to eat some grass on the way. Next thing I know POOF! They'd disapeared! I ran around the street trying to find them! I wanted to be warm! But then another moving land (car) came by and took me in. I was taken to my brethren. I was so much happier there! More big "rabbits" came by and one looked at me. I really liked that one, but she to left. But then she came back! And she took me! I was "adopted" by her! I was so much better loved and began to feel what love is. I was given better "poop" and grass and yummy things. I could drink ut of a contained river in a bowl and had room to play in my container! Also to play with my "rabbit" I had more room! I never want to wake up but sometime I will. Not today though, not today.

The moral of the story: How rabbits could percieve us and this world, also that when they "wake up" they've died and are back in "their first world" (Heaven)

Give your rabbits the best life in their eyes because you never know how they percieve us and how they will miss us when our bond is strongest.

Jj(ie)

Pemby


----------



## Anaira (Dec 6, 2011)

I hate it when you can *see* your pets' traumatic past in their behaviour. But, it is very rewarding when you start to see your input in their behaviour! Pemmy is so lucky someone found her and took her to the shelter! And then that you came in.


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks A! It means a lot to me! Today she was goood, she's definetly settling in more. Hmm almost a month of her with me...

Jj


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Dec 6, 2011)

Pembrooke's Log.

Time :4:23 PM,

Events: Being cuddled by slave, turned nose up at silly "Mint" but then decided I should please my slave, so I did. More adventurous today. Silly human tried to hold me. Hurumph!She should know better then that now! She said "Tomorrow I will be at school so I won't see you as much." Harumph! I will demand her to come back and she will! Life is good, it is better then being abused ( I can't talk about it) Or at the shelter. *I *rescued my bunny slave and made her life _that_ much happier because she could attend to my every whim and fancy. She always says I'm beautiful, I really am!:biggrin2::biggrin:But how people say _other_ rabbits are more beautiful then me is beyond my wide extension of my brain. Oh well, they've probably never seen *my* face. Here is an old picture to remind you of my endless beauty.





I'm standing in a shadow ok!

Pemby *sigh* and her *coughs* bunny slave. *finishes coughing*


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Dec 8, 2011)

Pemby would like to share hher song with you. It is what her day consists of.

Digdigdig scratchscratchscratch nibblenibblenibbble THUMP!

Digdigdig scratchscratchscratch nibblenibblenibbble THUMP!

Digdigdig scratchscratchscratch nibblenibblenibbble THUMP!

Digscratchnibblethump digsratchnibblethump nibblenibble THUMP THUMP THUMP!

Jj


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 8, 2011)

Great Blog JJ

Pembrooke is ADORABLE:inlove:.

Love your stories.

Keep the picyures coming.

Susan


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Dec 8, 2011)

Thank you so much! I tend to load a whole lot of photos all at one time then place them slowly through the posts!
Thanks!

Jj


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Dec 8, 2011)

OMG! I JUSt got the BEST picture of Pembrooke EVER! I love it! Oh she also says check I Heart Fraggles my christmas list for santa. Her name is on it so she wants veryone to know that she is worth bunnynapping!
I know sad right? No one :cries: wants to bunnynap her. Hee hee hee. They don't know how much cuter she is then in pictures!

Jj and Pemberton (Pemby or Pembrook)


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Dec 9, 2011)

This is the first time I have read your blog. So I must ask...... Are you really 12? Or are you a English professor who is very bored. If you are only 12 can I adopt you? Would your mother mind? My husband would have to change your name to "Moth monster man" cause that's what he has always wanted to name a child.


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Dec 9, 2011)

*I_heart_Fraggles wrote: *


> This is the first time I have read your blog. So I must ask...... Are you really 12? Or are you a English professor who is very bored. If you are only 12 can I adopt you? Would your mother mind? My husband would have to change your name to "Moth monster man" cause that's what he has always wanted to name a child.



Well thank you! Yes. Yes I am. Maybe Santa will bring me and Pembrooke will be in your stocking this year:wink

How about Moth Monster Girl?

Deal I'll come but only if I get to play with Fraggles.:biggrin:

Jj


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Dec 9, 2011)

Will you have treats? Cause Fraggles only exits her coffee table for treats.


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Dec 9, 2011)

Duh
Jj


----------



## Anaira (Dec 10, 2011)

...So...Where's this picture??


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Dec 10, 2011)

It's on my camera waiting to be uploaded...
Yay! One of best friends from school joined! Her name is 3567Queenx, she has a sable point netherland dwarf. (Ha! I laugh that I now know all the colouring or rabbits) (You should see me with dogs I'm just like "Oh that's a springer spaniel cross with a german sheperd")
Well Jj


----------



## MagPie (Dec 10, 2011)

Yes I also want to see more pictures of this pretty girl. I wouldn't mind seeing more of the dogs too


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Dec 10, 2011)

Lol. You'll have to :hanging:
Jj


----------



## MILU (Dec 10, 2011)

Hi again, Jj, it's good to know you don't take pics of Pembrooke with flash close to her. And this is one more page I'll save to my computer to read again any time I may want.. I really like your posts! Thank YOU!!

By the way, were the posts of Dec. 05 and 06 entirely written by you? It's ok if you posted something written by someone else, I'm just curious. I like philosophical and poetic things, as well as dreams. I always like to know what people dream at night. I'd actually love to know what people dream every night.. 
And of course I love Pembrooke's log, heheh 
you're very creative!
What do you want to be when you grow old? (hopedully you'll say "myself!" hehe, but I mean as a profession.. )


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Dec 11, 2011)

*hotmaildeal wrote: *


> Hi again, Jj, it's good to know you don't take pics of Pembrooke with flash close to her. And this is one more page I'll save to my computer to read again any time I may want.. I really like your posts! Thank YOU!!





> Aw! Thank you!
> By the way, were the posts of Dec. 05 and 06 entirely written by you? It's ok if you posted something written by someone else, I'm just curious.





> Yep! Written by my own two hands and an unusual mind





> I like philosophical and poetic things, as well as dreams. I always like to know what people dream at night. I'd actually love to know what people dream every night..
> And of course I love Pembrooke's log, heheh
> you're very creative!





> Thank you! At school allmost no one understands my ideas but adults ALWAYS get it! Huh go figure!





> What do you want to be when you grow old? (hopedully you'll say "myself!" hehe, but I mean as a profession.. )



I want to be an author or a (this one's not very likely) model. I also wanted to be a vet but I don't think I could stand it. With the surgeries and what not. I also pondered volunteering at the SPCA but I also think I would kill the people that came into the SPCA giving up animals.

Something with animals for sure like maybe a walker or pet-sitter (except you'd never get your pets back) Oh and MYSELF! Hee hee hee!

Lots of love

Jj and Pembrooke! Or Pembleton, or Pemby, Or Pemmy.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Dec 11, 2011)

More pictures of this adorable bunny.


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Dec 11, 2011)

I'll grant this reasonable wish. Perhaps tomorrow.
:biggrin2:
Jj!


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Dec 12, 2011)

Last week of school!!!!!!!! :biggrin::biggrin2::biggrin::biggrin2:

Here as promised,





Hee hee! Don't worry this is from 16x zoom!

Jj


----------



## Anaira (Dec 13, 2011)

Aw cute picture! And I love the one of her peeking out from under the boxes!


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Dec 13, 2011)

Aw thanks!
Jj!


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Dec 14, 2011)

Pembrooke's Log

Hello silly bunny slaves! I wish to talk to you! Why do you laugh when we do a "dead-bunny-flop"? Also why is it called a "dead-bunny-flop"? I'm not dead! Nor am I just flopping! It's a signal of my deep relaxation. Haven't you slaves heard of "medication"? No wait. Meditation! Ah yes. Give me more hay and I will nom on it well you watch me. Also don't watch me. I find it annoying. I'm beginning to trust my human slave and she still picks me up. Huh, you just can't win with humans. I enjoy playing and I'm happy I have a nice roomy home for Christmas. I'm a lot happier here and absolutely adore parsley! It's VERY yummy! I get natural food here and have so much room and time to play! I enjoy it here. I also like my new mummy. She's funny! I get newspaper as my litterbox and each morning I've made a paper-mache Eifel tower but muummy comes to tear it down. Oh well!

The End!

Pembrooke! Oh and Jj


----------



## qtipthebun (Dec 16, 2011)

Dear Pemby, you make me want to start a blog so I can post stories as awesome as yours. I wish my mommy would write awesome bunny poetry, but she said she'll have to read yours instead.
Love, Q-tip


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Dec 16, 2011)

Pembrooke Here Again!

Hi! It's me again! Owner made gingabready house today and I really wanted some. I begining to warm up to this new place. Well I want to share with you another story since my brain is cramped with them, it's very hard having a superbly cramped brain full of ideas.

[align=center]The Ideal Christmas[/align]
[align=center]The ideal Christmas for me would be[/align]
[align=center]Everyone to have a family[/align]
[align=center]People laughing and singing[/align]
[align=center]With sleigh bells ringing[/align]
[align=center]And food to pass around[/align]
[align=center]The mice would tip toe [/align]
[align=center]To find cheese scattered across the ground[/align]
[align=center]Rabbits would have a nice safe place[/align]
[align=center]To share with family and friends[/align]
[align=center]All animals of the world would have love that never ends[/align]
[align=center]No abuse to be shared[/align]
[align=center]Just happy care-free cares[/align]
[align=center]With treats for you and me[/align]
[align=center]An ideal Christmas for me would be[/align]
[align=center]No hunger[/align]
[align=center]No thrist[/align]
[align=center]No horrible pain[/align]
[align=center]No abuse[/align]
[align=center]Just love[/align]
[align=center]That's all_I_ want on Christmas day[/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=center]What Should We Do?[/align]
[align=center]I saw a little bird go flying by[/align]
[align=center]As it flew by I heard it cry[/align]
[align=center]"Merry Christmas! Christ is born!"[/align]
[align=center]But the other birds loked back with scorn[/align]
[align=center]Fourteen little mice all shouted with glee[/align]
[align=center]Happy Hanukah to you and me![/align]
[align=center]But the other mice just turned away[/align]
[align=center]What is the meaning of Christmas day?[/align]
[align=center]All the kids wait for Santa[/align]
[align=center]But what about the _real_ holiday?[/align]
[align=center]I want to know[/align]
[align=center]Why people kiss under mistletoe[/align]
[align=center]When Jesus was born that day?[/align]
[align=center]Santa is special[/align]
[align=center]What should we do?[/align]
[align=center]What does Christmas _truly_ mean to you?[/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=center]I Saw Under The Mistletoe[/align]
[align=center]I saw some mistletoe hanging[/align]
[align=center]Right underneath a door[/align]
[align=center]I sat and waited[/align]
[align=center]For ages and eons more[/align]
[align=center]No one seemed to come[/align]
[align=center]By my hanging mistletoe[/align]
[align=center]But I saw someone really special come and go[/align]
[align=center]People rushed by[/align]
[align=center]And never stopped to stare[/align]
[align=center]At who was silently hidng and waiting there[/align]
[align=center]Could they not see the real reason[/align]
[align=center]That they rushed out during the season[/align]
[align=center]To buy gifts for other friends[/align]
[align=center]I'd seen what I'd never seen before[/align]
[align=center]All this meaning from some mistletoe hanging by the door[/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=center]I Hung It There[/align]
[align=center]I've had a stocking[/align]
[align=center]Since the tender age of two[/align]
[align=center]My Daddy made it[/align]
[align=center]I treasure it too[/align]
[align=center]I hang it underneath the tree[/align]
[align=center]Not a typical spot you see[/align]
[align=center]For no one will remember it's there[/align]
[align=center]Only if they truly care[/align]
[align=center]It's my test of true or false[/align]
[align=center]Of what Christmas truly is[/align]
[align=center]And my Dad and Mum sure passed[/align]
[align=center]I hope I remember this year too[/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=center]Pemby and Jj[/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=center][/align]


----------



## Anaira (Dec 16, 2011)

Look, I'm a Christmas grinch. That did not make me smile. No, really, it didn't! Honest!

lol. I loved the first one, and Under the Mistletoe. And What should we do. And I Hung it There. They gave me a glimpse of what Christmas means to other people, and I love getting those glimpses, because Christmas doesn't mean anything to me, and I've given up trying to make it. I think that's my favourite post of yours.  Thank you, and keep writing! I think you could have a career of it, someday.


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Dec 17, 2011)

*Anaira wrote: *


> Look, I'm a Christmas grinch. That did not make me smile. No, really, it didn't! Honest!
> 
> lol. I loved the first one, and Under the Mistletoe. And What should we do. And I Hung it There. They gave me a glimpse of what Christmas means to other people, and I love getting those glimpses, because Christmas doesn't mean anything to me, and I've given up trying to make it. I think that's my favourite post of yours.  Thank you, and keep writing! I think you could have a career of it, someday.



Hee hee. By the end of sometime your heart will be 4 sizes to big! It's ok. I just felt like writing so I wrote!

Thank you, my idea would be for people to realize that it's not just about Santa coming, it's a persons rather important birthday.

Well maybe you can make it mean something to other people?

Thank you! That is really what I want to do! It's truly means a lot to me!





Nom nom nom!

Jj and Pemby!


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Dec 17, 2011)

[align=center]Why Do?[/align]
[align=center]Why does the season change then go right back again[/align]
[align=center]Why do we wait and wait[/align]
[align=center]Time never stops, why do we[/align]
[align=center]But only for things important to you and me[/align]
[align=center]Why do we ignore the nnedy in packs great and big[/align]
[align=center]When a smile can be brought to their face by just a fresh twig[/align]
[align=center]Why do we harm our world[/align]
[align=center]But yet we know it's bad[/align]
[align=center]How come we think are hearts are large and tall[/align]
[align=center]When they are really 14 sizes to small[/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=center]I Want To Remember[/align]
[align=center]I want to remember the days so long ago[/align]
[align=center]When I would scream ow when I stubbed my toe[/align]
[align=center]When the world was perfect in my two eyes[/align]
[align=center]And never any tears on other faces I'd spy[/align]
[align=center]I want to remember when a box was so much fun[/align]
[align=center]And endless joy could come from a cheesy pun[/align]
[align=center]When laughter was always there[/align]
[align=center]And never left my side[/align]
[align=center]How come when I grew up[/align]
[align=center]Tears were on everyones face I'd spy[/align]
[align=center]Toys came in endless bountys for the nice and rich[/align]
[align=center]But laughter never met the faces of the more needy, less rich[/align]
[align=center]Why did the world have to change[/align]
[align=center]Why did we suddenly have to re-arange[/align]
[align=center]Everything I thought I knew[/align]
[align=center]I want to remember what I'm sure I knew[/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=center]He's There[/align]
[align=center]Behind the Christmas tree[/align]
[align=center]Sparkling by the door[/align]
[align=center]Stands the emptiness I adore[/align]
[align=center]For it's not truly empty you see[/align]
[align=center]For someone always walks in[/align]
[align=center]It travels into them[/align]
[align=center]And the present that they bring[/align]
[align=center]Some people walk around it[/align]
[align=center]Some people stop and stare[/align]
[align=center]But I know all they see[/align]
[align=center]Is the emptiness there[/align]
[align=center]But in my eyes[/align]
[align=center]It sparkles and shines[/align]
[align=center]Like flames from the fireplace[/align]
[align=center]It pops and cracks[/align]
[align=center]Just like the people who see it[/align]
[align=center]It's by every door[/align]
[align=center]But I hardly see it any more[/align]
[align=center]It has faded to my eyes[/align]
[align=center]But I knwo others can still see the suprise[/align]
[align=center]It enters through the souls open door[/align]
[align=center]And leaves when they shut the front door[/align]
[align=center]My heart was once very open[/align]
[align=center]To this Christmas spirit per say[/align]
[align=center]But i shut my heart one day[/align]
[align=center]I focused on me and my bubble[/align]
[align=center]Never leaving it [/align]
[align=center]Not once[/align]
[align=center]I never thought about those I never knew[/align]
[align=center]Or those whose hearts grew and grew[/align]
[align=center]I just let the Spirit starve[/align]
[align=center]Til it finally disappeared[/align]
[align=center]But if this Christmaas I'm good and kind[/align]
[align=center]Maybe it'll come back to my side[/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=center]Jj and Pemby[/align]


----------



## MILU (Dec 17, 2011)

Wow, awesome!! Another page saved on my computer! Your posts/texts are great!!!!


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Dec 17, 2011)

*hotmaildeal wrote: *


> Wow, awesome!! Another page saved on my computer! Your posts/texts are great!!!!


Oh!:cry4:You made me cry! Thank you! It means so much to me, I honestly don't think people will ever understand! :smile: :biggrin2:

Well just for you since I read your post I felt this needed to be written!

[align=center]I Wish[/align]
[align=center]Someone told me long ago to look into the sky[/align]
[align=center]Find that one perfect star and just cry[/align]
[align=center]I did so that very night[/align]
[align=center]And let all tears hang loose[/align]
[align=center]I wished with all my very might[/align]
[align=left]I wished for the dreams of children of today and yesterday, to all be granted. Even if you've died you should still have your say. I looked up into the sky and night and saw all the dreams of children. But then colours appeared and just a single tear teared. I'd seen the dreams of adults from here and over there, just gone far away never to re-appear. I'd hoped that they'd gone to get granted but I knew they'd just given up. I said a tiny prayer and wished those dreams the best of luck. What if each time we made a wish, a new person was born. Fully grown or baby size and their sould purpose was to make that wish come true? I've always imagined this would be true. But what if it truly happened to me and to you? Would we still give up on that dream knowing that we'd kill a perfectly good life? Or would we keep this wish in our hearts and just let it shine. We can change our future, but do we really want to? Do you think people think. I believe I'd seen the thoughts and dreams and souls of these "Dream-Granters" gone back to their place, but did they accomplish what they were born to do? Or did they just get replaced[/align]


Jj and Pemby

[align=left]
[/align]


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Dec 18, 2011)

Sigh. I think I've got viral laryngitis.

Well hopefully it will clear up before Christmas.

[align=center]Finish[/align]
[align=center]I want to finish what I started[/align]
[align=center]What I was born to do[/align]
[align=center]I want to finish my dream my goal[/align]
[align=center]I want to celebrate my eternal goal[/align]
[align=center]When i reach it[/align]
[align=center]I'll scream and shout[/align]
[align=center]But 'til then[/align]
[align=center]I want to finish what I started[/align]
[align=center]To finish before the snow[/align]
[align=center]I want to finish[/align]
[align=center]But know I'll never know[/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=center]When Did This Happen[/align]
[align=center]I looked outside[/align]
[align=center]I saw a rather big thing[/align]
[align=center]It fell from the sky[/align]
[align=center]It was amazing to see[/align]
[align=center]It was white[/align]
[align=center]And it was fluffy[/align]
[align=center]Made for me to play![/align]
[align=center]When did this happen[/align]
[align=center]Why can I not play[/align]
[align=center]Maybe 'cause the door is locked[/align]
[align=center]But I can see you starting to play[/align]
[align=center]I bounded through the door[/align]
[align=center]Ran into your soul[/align]
[align=center]Now we can play forever [/align]
[align=center]In this wonderful snow[/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=center]Jj and Oberton [/align]


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Dec 19, 2011)

Grr. So an absolute gorgeous rabbit, he's gold and male and mini-lop. Me want! And me want NOW!

Sigh, Pembrooke just seems like a single bun!

How do you people with only one rabbit convince yourself not to buy another?

They're just tooooooo cute! I can't win.

WAH:grumpy:

Jj and Pemberton


----------



## PeachySteph (Dec 19, 2011)

I was wondering the same thing myself today. 
Hubby would KILL me if I got another though. 
He says I "don't need more responsibility". 
I guess he's right considering the three kids under 7, a german shepherd, and now a sweet bunny... 
me often having to do it all on my own while he's away (military). 
Oh well. I'm thankful for what I have, even though their cuteness is infectious and hard to control yourself because of it.


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Dec 20, 2011)

*PeachySteph wrote: *


> I was wondering the same thing myself today.
> Hubby would KILL me if I got another though.
> He says I "don't need more responsibility".
> I guess he's right considering the three kids under 7, a german shepherd, and now a sweet bunny...
> ...


I know! I want in my stocking.... BUNNIES! AND NEUTERED ONES AT THAT!



Well we've got our Christmas tree up and almost decorated and I've got some cookie dough to be formed. Also two of my priceless pictures....


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Dec 22, 2011)

JjGoesBounce wrote:


> How do you people with only one rabbit convince yourself not to buy another?



I just know that I wouldn't be able to afford it right now, space and financially. Yes they're adorable, but I also love the bond that I have with my boy and don't really want to have to share his affection with a lady-bun 

My next pet will likely be a chinchilla once I'm finished university and have the financial capability to support another animal.


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Dec 22, 2011)

Toby is very cute Marissa!

Merry Early Christmas










Oh and here is that priceless picture that looks like a Beatrix Potter Housewife!





Tweats Mommy?









Jj and Pembrooke!


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Dec 25, 2011)

[align=center]Merry Christmas![/align]
[align=center]Also Pembrookes Blog![/align]
[align=center]Hi evary body! Merry Xmas! Santa came today! He gave me this http://www.superpetusa.com/product-list/combo-chew-apple-wood-crispy-crops.htm[/align]
[align=center]It's totally awesome! Also Moomy gave me some real nice things. She gave me a roly-poly mouse filled with squeezable out air and a deliciousa salad. It had lots of treats I never get! It had Spring Mix with some oats and aplle bites and an itty bitty bit of banana with fresh squeezed orange juice on top! Totally yummy! After I happily flopped down with one ear straight up! Moomy seems to really like that![/align]
[align=center]Hope all of youse is having an amazing Xmas and give kisses to your owners today![/align]
[align=center]Pembrooke!!!!![/align]
[align=center]Jj[/align]


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Dec 25, 2011)

Merry Christmas Pembrooke!


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Dec 26, 2011)

Hope you all had a wonderful holiday!This http://www.cafepress.com.au/+crazy_bunny_lady_rectangle_magnet,336811843 was one of the best prezzies!
Jj


----------



## BrittanyandFruFru (Dec 26, 2011)

I hope you and Pembrooke had a nice holiday. She looks almost black in your photographs , I thought she was more chocolate.


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Dec 26, 2011)

*BrittanyandFruFru wrote: *


> I hope you and Pembrooke had a nice holiday. She looks almost black in your photographs , I thought she was more chocolate.



Yes we did! Thank you! Sometimes non-flash can come out darker then she truly is. The best picture that provides a mst accurate detail of colouring is the one in my avatar. Her ears,tail,mask on face,feet are all black while the rest tends to be more dark chocolate. Not milky or white just dark.

Jj


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Dec 27, 2011)

[align=center]In Loving Memory Of Benjamin[/align]
[align=center](gmas's rabbit)[/align]
[align=center]Underneath the bright blue sky[/align]
[align=center]Is a place where the rabbits lie[/align]
[align=center]But right _above_ the bright blue sky[/align]
[align=center]Is a place where *all* rabbits lie[/align]
[align=center]The good and better[/align]
[align=center]Wait there forever[/align]
[align=center]Talking and playing[/align]
[align=center]Bathing in the sun[/align]
[align=center]But in all their hearts[/align]
[align=center]Lies a big hole[/align]
[align=center]Because they're missing someone[/align]
[align=center]That spent all of their life[/align]
[align=center]Just the good parts you see[/align]
[align=center]But don't feel sad[/align]
[align=center]That we are not in reach[/align]
[align=center]But sooner then they'll know[/align]
[align=center]We will be there too[/align]
[align=center]But until then[/align]
[align=center]Let the tears flow[/align]
[align=center]For they water the plants[/align]
[align=center]In the everlasting garden[/align]
[align=center]But I want to let you know[/align]
[align=center]It is the souls of our dearly loved and lost that guard them[/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=center]Please keep Alma's family and herself in your hearts this holiday seaon and much after[/align]
[align=center]Jj[/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=center][/align]


----------



## Anaira (Dec 27, 2011)

Just came to say I hope you and the furkids had a Merry Christmas, Jj!

And that's a really lovely tribute to Benjamin. <3


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Dec 27, 2011)

Thank you. Glad to know that they did!
Jj


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Dec 28, 2011)

Hopes filled with dreams of the memories made

Bathe in the sun of the everlasting days

Watch me carefully

Rest your heart

Together we've bonded

No longer apart

Wishes and dreams are pointless

When they all are alive in you

For wishing and dreaming is something you want

But why would I? Don't they know I have you?



Quick lil update on Pembrooke, my uncle and aunt came over yesterday and are leaving later today. They brought their big black dog Sirius as in Harry Potter's Sirius Black (sorry total HP geek). Don't know his breed but definitley looks like the dog Sirius morphs into! He's absolutely fascinated with Pembrooke but unfortunately in the wrong way. So I won't be letting her out when he's close. Mainly because he's seen wild rabbits and chased them so he knows what Pembrooke is. That's why I think I'm so lucky with Burley and Porthos because they'd never seen a rabbit before so I basically intruduced her and made it clear that she was mine. Same thing with Aero and Thumper. Well Pemby got her cage cleaned last night much to the delight of her loving owner. She had the silliest reaction to her "kabob" hanging on the up part of her hutch. She normally chills in the bottom level but yesterday she went up and she'd never seen the "kabob" before and just went "THUMP! THUMP! THUMP! THUMP! THUMP!" all around her cage and then down to the second level. My little coward. Also you know how I gave her a roly poly mouse for Christmas. Yeah?, well she chewed its face off so I kindly put it in the trash.





Adore the adorablness!

Jj, Pemby, Porthos and Burley!


----------



## MILU (Dec 28, 2011)

Cute, beautiful, amazing! I don't know if I'm talking about the pics, the poetry, the feelings or all of them together... your posts are great!!


----------



## rawrforserious (Dec 28, 2011)

Aww. The picture with the two dogs is too adorable.
Pembrook is such a gorgeous girl!


----------



## Pipp (Dec 29, 2011)

The whole blog is great, thank you for sharing!


sas (and pipp) :bunnydance:


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Dec 29, 2011)

Aw all of you thank you! It truly means a lot to me!
Lolove Jj and Pemby!


----------



## MILU (Dec 29, 2011)

Yes, I agree, your blog is great!


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Dec 29, 2011)

*hotmaildeal wrote: *


> Yes, I agree, your blog is great!



AAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! anick: The great Vivian monster LIVES! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! (quick think of a story and post Jj, POST)

[align=left]Umm umm hmm hmm...[/align]
[align=left]One day long ago in a land quite far away[/align]
[align=left]A tiny itty bitty bird came out to play[/align]
[align=left]It was greeted by a big old bun[/align]
[align=left]With a rather wriggly nose[/align]
[align=left]With huge hind feet that when she told a lie began to grow and grow[/align]
[align=left]The bird spoke some tiny words and hovered along its perch[/align]
[align=left]For it was scared of the big rabbity-bear and wasn't quite sure[/align]
[align=left]The big old bun wandered towards and danced a little dance[/align]
[align=left]Then off she went to find another song for prance(ing)[/align]
[align=left]The bird watched and watched with growing eyes[/align]
[align=left]And sprung off of its branch in suprise[/align]
[align=left]When the ear rose up and then flopped down[/align]
[align=left]Heck it nearly touched the ground![/align]
[align=left]But the bun didn't seem to mind[/align]
[align=left]It just frolicked with man kind[/align]
[align=left]Some chose up and some chose down[/align]
[align=left]Some couldn't decide so they got both all around[/align]
[align=left]The bird watched and decided man kind good[/align]
[align=left]If only they did what they should[/align]
[align=left]So some did and they got rewarded[/align]
[align=left]By kisses and snuggles and even thwarted[/align]
[align=left]With thumps and bumps and nudges too[/align]
[align=left]Bunny bums, royal bunny bums and a sound like a cockatoo (tooth purr)[/align]
[align=left]All was fine and well, mankind was in their place[/align]
[align=left]The old big bunny bum smooshing in their face[/align]
[align=left][/align]
[align=left]Jj and Pembrooke[/align]


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Dec 29, 2011)

I want me to always remember how much I love Pembrooke.

I love Pembrooke

There done! Now wasn't that simple!

Jj and Pemby


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Dec 30, 2011)

Well the new year is almost here! And it's the year of the dragon! Meaning no longer are we in the year of the rabbit! But all us crazy rabbit people know otherwise..

[align=center]My Time[/align]
[align=center]I've been waiting[/align]
[align=center]Much to long[/align]
[align=center]It's time for me to sing my song[/align]
[align=center]I'm powerful,graceful[/align]
[align=center]Hurtful, greedy[/align]
[align=center]I take what _I _need and none for the needy[/align]
[align=center]I'll never look back[/align]
[align=center]I live in today[/align]
[align=center]I follow my path my way[/align]
[align=center]Others carve their walkway of stone[/align]
[align=center]Made with blood sweat tear and bone[/align]
[align=center]But I follow my path[/align]
[align=center]I walk my own way[/align]
[align=center]It's much easier you see[/align]
[align=center]If my world revolves around me[/align]
[align=center]For it takes only a couple of days[/align]
[align=center]I see others hurtingwith pain[/align]
[align=center]But I'll only help them if they help me gain[/align]
[align=center]Why should I care?[/align]
[align=center]It's their own fault they got there[/align]
[align=center]I can go where I please[/align]
[align=center]For I walk my walkway of leaves[/align]
[align=center]I'm the only one who can walk across[/align]
[align=center]Other try but they leave[/align]
[align=center]They think the message is care for others[/align]
[align=center]But only I know what they should believe[/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=center]My Time[/align]
[align=center]I've been hiding in shadows[/align]
[align=center]Searching waiting[/align]
[align=center]Trying to find what I need[/align]
[align=center]I'm simple and kind[/align]
[align=center]I'm not filled withgreed[/align]
[align=center]I'll help them just because[/align]
[align=center]They simply need more then me[/align]
[align=center]I'll always look back to wait and see[/align]
[align=center]I've carved my own path[/align]
[align=center]That's sturdy and strong[/align]
[align=center]A pathway for the more needy to walk along[/align]
[align=center]It took many years[/align]
[align=center]With blood sweat and tears[/align]
[align=center]But I know the result is better[/align]
[align=center]Others just walk along a path just for them[/align]
[align=center]Not realize what is awaiting them at the end[/align]
[align=center]I know of what they believe[/align]
[align=center]They it's just the time for me[/align]
[align=center]But I know, I've seen[/align]
[align=center]So what will you choose to believe[/align]
[align=center]Jj[/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=center][/align]


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Dec 31, 2011)

:anyone:leasepleaseost

:huh:dunnowhy people aren't posting

:sosad.

Jj and Pembrooke


----------



## MagPie (Dec 31, 2011)

I love the christmas photo of the bunny and dogs. OOooh that white dog looks so huggable


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Dec 31, 2011)

YAY! A friend! Thank you and he is!
Jj


----------



## MagPie (Dec 31, 2011)

Yes I love big fluffy dogs that you can just bury yourself in. I miss having a dog, but it's already a little crowded with 2 cats and a rabbit.


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Dec 31, 2011)

Well how about this! Stick a cat in the bathroom, stuff towel underneath door (helps muffle sound and makes sure no cat like body parts can escape), provide food and leave tap running or fill bathtub with water, make sure to remove any items of use to you.
Sincerely the Dog


----------



## MagPie (Dec 31, 2011)

XD ooooh hahaha Silly Dog. That's one way of doing it. But who to put in the bathroom. Either way one of them would so be mad at me.


Haha maybe when I have a bigger apartment.


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Dec 31, 2011)

Well the genius part of it is you never let it out! It stays there FOREVER! Then the other one would be intrested and voila! stick that one in! Just add water and you've got two cats that will never annoy you again!
Fog


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Dec 31, 2011)

Oops I meant dog.


----------



## MagPie (Dec 31, 2011)

Ooooh but I love my cats. Just like I love my bunny and I would love my one day to be dog.


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Dec 31, 2011)

****
****
(((( ))))

A spider, if you can't understand my many talents


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Dec 31, 2011)

Those puppy's don't look loved, they need to come to Indiana for a visit.


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Dec 31, 2011)

Your bunnies don't seem to get enough quality time, they should come here for a visit. Don't bother buying a return ticket.. I'll pay for it tivateeyes:
Jj


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Dec 31, 2011)

Yep if I wasn't their supplier for their craisin addiction they would probably be on the next plane north.


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Jan 1, 2012)

Happy End Of 2011 and Happy Soon To Come 2012!
Best wishes to all and to all a good night!
Jj


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Jan 1, 2012)

What? Did no one get my "The Night Before Christmas" quote?

Hope you all had a wonderful 2011! It was a nice year afterall 2011 was the year I got intruduced to rabbits so how could it _not_ be awesome!

In case some of you aren't stalking all my posts thankyou I'm going to be getting Pembrooke a NIC cage, I just don't know when. See my dad is convinced he's in love with the current cage but I am not. A NIC cage with a run attached would be perfect for my baby since I spend time at school and she doesn't get to run around when I'm not there so she could play all day! Then even better she could have more room, no smell, easier for me to take her out, no need to take her out since it would be on floor level! See perfect idea! But my dad is only slowly getting hooked... so ray: for me please! :halo

Jj


----------



## MagPie (Jan 2, 2012)

Yeah I've been thinking Harvey needs a NIC cage too. If I can find them. Just something a little bigger. After all he's always out when I am home. But I'm sure he'd like the extra space while I am at work.

I just kind of have a feeling that the cats would help break him out if I do build a NIC cage. haha


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Jan 3, 2012)

Pembrooke is here

'Tis I the lonely traveler

With nothing in my hand

A big old sack tied to a little stick-like band

Oh how I wish, wish away

That I didn't have to be a lonely traveler today.



*wakes up, sees warm home, food, salad, water, silly pesky human*

Huh, nope not today!!:big wink:

All is good here, I guess, I weally want my new cage today so moomy doens't have to hold me anymore. I dont wike being held.But its okay, moomy only holds me bacauze she haz to so all good!

Pemby and moomy


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Jan 4, 2012)

Hope you all had a nice warm or cold holiday season!
Jj


----------



## Anaira (Jan 5, 2012)

My computer broke! But I've been catching up with your blog now! Anyway, Happy belated New Year!


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Jan 5, 2012)

Hi there! Early morning choir today!
Yay?
Jj


----------



## MILU (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi Jj, 

How's this popular girl doing today? And Pembrooke?


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Jan 6, 2012)

Hello!
Does anyone watch Animal Miracles? I find it an amazing show, just be prepared and have a tissue box nect to you.
Pembrooke's doing well, her NIC cage idea is processing! The internet is scary, I don't like it. :'( if you share too much its SCARY! :scared:
Jj


----------



## BrittanyandFruFru (Jan 6, 2012)

My rabbit also needs a NIC cage. I've been trying to figure out how to build one but haven't been very successful. I feel really guilty that Fru Fru spends most of his days in a cage especially when he runs to the door for me to open it when I get home.
How is Pemby?


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Jan 7, 2012)

*BrittanyandFruFru wrote: *


> My rabbit also needs a NIC cage. I've been trying to figure out how to build one but haven't been very successful. I feel really guilty that Fru Fru spends most of his days in a cage especially when he runs to the door for me to open it when I get home.
> How is Pemby?



inkbouce:inkbouce:inkelepht:inkelepht:arty0002:arty0002:arty0002::yahoo::yahoo::wiggle:wiggle:woohoo:woohoo:woohoo:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::happyrabbit::happyrabbit::happyrabbit:arty:We are getting the NIC cage this weekend! Pemby is doing excellent! She nearly gave me a heart-attack yesterday though, I was cleaning out her cage and picked her up and noticed her tail and hind legs were all wet and smelled of pee! I got super scared that it was an infection but it turned out she just sat in a little puddle of pee in her litter box.:baghead:embarrassed:I'm very happy that she seems to be coping very well with the dogs! I set up a playpen for her and P lay down on it so she just came up and investigated him and he was fine! He didn't even move! I also lay down with her and after around 10 minutes she lay down beside me!:biggrin:I was so happy!

Jj


----------



## mdith4him (Jan 7, 2012)

Yay! So excited about your NIC cage! Post pics as soon as you can


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Jan 8, 2012)

We're making it today! :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: !
Jj


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 8, 2012)

The nice thing about NIC panels, the size and shape are only limited by your imagination. I hope the construction went well.


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Jan 9, 2012)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> The nice thing about NIC panels, the size and shape are only limited by your imagination. I hope the construction went well.



Exactly! Well we are almost done and will be by this weekend

I noticed you changed your avatar! Which of your rabbit's is that?

Jj


----------



## MILU (Jan 10, 2012)

I really like that now the name of Pembrooke gets highlighted every time it's written - how did you do that? 
By the way, I've found a copy of the Maze runner on the web - It's downloading, I hope it works! Thanks for the suggestion


----------



## Tutter (Jan 11, 2012)

your bunny is so adorable hunni
i bet she is so happy to have a lovely bunmum like you


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Jan 11, 2012)

*hotmaildeal wrote: *


> I really like that now the name of Pembrooke gets highlighted every time it's written - how did you do that?
> By the way, I've found a copy of the Maze runner on the web - It's downloading, I hope it works! Thanks for the suggestion



:confused2:I honestly don't know. Oh well!

Hope you enjoy it!

Jj and Pembrooke!


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Jan 11, 2012)

*Tutter wrote: *


> your bunny is so adorable hunni
> i bet she is so happy to have a lovely bunmum like you



Aw thanks! The bunns in your avatar are gorgeous!

Jj and Pembrooke!


----------



## JarJar Binks (Jan 11, 2012)

Hows the cage coming along? Idemand pictures of Pembrooke modeling in the cage after it's done.

Also, I just love those flop-a-lop ears of hers.


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Jan 11, 2012)

*JarJar Binks wrote: *


> Hows the cage coming along? Idemand pictures of Pembrooke modeling in the cage after it's done.
> Just the tiles to be added!
> Also, I just love those flop-a-lop ears of hers.



Aw thanks! I'm sure she'll give a thump of joy!:big wink:

Jj and Pemby


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Jan 13, 2012)

Happy Friday the Thirteenth!
Jj


----------



## BrittanyandFruFru (Jan 14, 2012)

Hello, Wanted to drop by and say hi
How's Pembrooke?


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Jan 14, 2012)

*BrittanyandFruFru wrote: *


> Hello, Wanted to drop by and say hi
> How's Pembrooke?



The new NIC cage is all done and she is living in it! Pictures up soon! Until then...

In an area that never got snow

At 3:00 on a Saturday afternoon, the first flakes began to fall

"God has dandruff!"

Jj


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Jan 14, 2012)

(Notice the used litterbox, got chucked this morning)





WHAT! NEW CAGE?! I disapprove





I'm still disapproving, but in my new cage



Jj and Pemby


----------



## qtipthebun (Jan 15, 2012)

Q-tip is envious of Pemby's new cage. She is going to try to convince her other mommy to set up a sweet cage like that over the summer after seeing yours.


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Jan 15, 2012)

Yay! All of my friends should have a cage like mine! Its incredible. 
Pemby


----------



## mdith4him (Jan 15, 2012)

LOOOOOOVE it!!! I may have to change ours around a bit...I love the large U-shaped shelves! So fun!


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Jan 15, 2012)

Aw thanks! Only took a week :/
Jj


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi.
Jj


----------



## MILU (Jan 17, 2012)

Cute pics!!
I love that "God's got dandruff" phrase!! Is it yours?
Pretty cool!!! 
I love Pembrooke's new cages - either the wooden one or the Nic panel one.. by he way, that one isn't a cage, it's a triplex condo, isn't it? I almost want one of those for myself!! LOL


----------



## BrittanyandFruFru (Jan 17, 2012)

I love the new cage, Fru would be jealous since I still haven't got around to getting him a new cage.


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Jan 17, 2012)

*hotmaildeal wrote: *


> Cute pics!!
> I love that "God's got dandruff" phrase!! Is it yours?
> Pretty cool!!!
> I love Pembrooke's new cages - either the wooden one or the Nic panel one.. by he way, that one isn't a cage, it's a triplex condo, isn't it? I almost want one of those for myself!! LOL


Thank you and no. I've heard it somewhere else. Thank you! I'm in love with the NIC cage it's perfect for me and for Pemby!


I love the new cage, Fru would be jealous since I still haven't got around to getting him a new cage

Thanks!

Jj and Pemby


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Jan 18, 2012)

SNOW SNOW SNOW SNOW SNOW! 

Pembrooke went out yesterday to enjoy the snow and she adored it! It was a flurry of binkies and bunny 500's! I was so pleased! What a wonderful way to start a Tuesday morning! 

Today is a "Snow Day" meaning no school due to SNOW! Where I live snow is very rare and only maybe 5 cm but not 22 cm. Yes I repeat 22cm!

inkbouce:inkbouce:inkelepht:inkelepht:arty0002:arty0002::yahoo::yahoo::clapping::clapping::group2::woohoo:woohoo:shock2::shock2::bunnydance::bunnydance::happyrabbit::happyrabbit::runningrabbit::apollo::energizerbunny:arty::airborne::elvis2::elvis2::balloons::balloons::magicwand::magicwand:

Jj and whoever invented these emoticons...

I LOVE you!


----------



## Anaira (Jan 19, 2012)

*hasn't posted here in awhile*

Firstly, cage looks brilliant; has Pemby settled into it yet? Secondly, I am insanely jealous of your snow! We don't get it here; except for last winter, when it did! 'twas awesome.

Now, don't tell me you didn't get Pembrooke snow pics. Don't. Please?


----------



## mdith4him (Jan 19, 2012)

I LOVE snow! We usually get a good snow or two (4-8") during the winter, but we've gotten NONE so far  I'm jealous of every 22 cm of snow you got! I'm surprised that British Colombia doesn't get more, seeing as how far north you are. Enjoy it!


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Jan 19, 2012)

*Anaira wrote: *


> *hasn't posted here in awhile*
> 
> Firstly, cage looks brilliant; has Pemby settled into it yet? Secondly, I am insanely jealous of your snow! We don't get it here; except for last winter, when it did! 'twas awesome.
> 
> Now, don't tell me you didn't get Pembrooke snow pics. Don't. Please?



Thank you! Yes she absolutely loves it! We NEVER get snow here so 22 cm is ________ awesome!

I did! I got some videos of her binkying but I don't think I'll be able to upload them.. . I got some and I'm gonna be getting more! She adores it!


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Jan 19, 2012)

*mdith4him wrote: *


> I LOVE snow! We usually get a good snow or two (4-8") during the winter, but we've gotten NONE so far  I'm jealous of every 22 cm of snow you got! I'm surprised that British Colombia doesn't get more, seeing as how far north you are. Enjoy it!



B.C. normally gets whackadoodles of snow, but I'm on an island so almost no snow.. I love snow too! I mean how can you not when you're 12???!!! I'm insanely jealous of me too!

Jj


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Jan 20, 2012)

Some of my favourite songs

If I die young

Bury me in satin

Lay me down on a bed of roses

Sink me in the river, at dawn

Send me away with the words of a love song

(If I Die Youngerry)

You say your sorry that face of angel comes out just when you need it to

As I paced back and forth cause I honestly believed in you

Holding as the days drag on

Stupid girl, I should've known, I should've known

(White Horse: Taylor Swift)



Snows beginning to melt.  *sniffle sniffle*

Story Time

The world was just as it should be, everything right and just and happy. The tree of life and purity was growing on and on and on and on.. Ice curved round the metal and formed a translucent covering, many admirors admired the flowers in it. A tall pure human stood and watched over the lights and figures. It stayed there observing and mumbling under its breath. A small dark human approached the tree and admired its many limbs and the weeping willow branches of those that had died. It sat down next to the tree and spoke to it, telling it to grow more and take away the ice. The tall pure human walked over to the dark small human and asked why it wanted the ice to disappear. The human replied it didn't want humans to catch glimpses of themselves instead of the joy and beauty of others, it wanted them to rely on others to tell the truth and speak words of justice. The tall human replied back saying it would do no harm to admire themselves from their own eyes. The small human replied saying, it would also do no harm to not look at yourself. The tall human responded by staring at its reflection. The small human watched as the ice fell out of the tall humans eyes. The ice of purity, seeing itself in a different form would take away the beholders beauty and point out crucial flaws. The eyes would no longer tell truth, the let the imagination take over after what was rightfully theirs was lost. The tall human stared at itself for hours letting the world around it fall to pieces. The small human was too small to stare at itself so it changed into something that would never pely on its looks. It did what was right and what it needed to survive.. 

It became Animals





Jj


----------



## ZRabbits (Jan 21, 2012)

*JjGoesBounce wrote: *


> Some of my favourite songs
> 
> If I die young
> 
> ...



It's been a pleasure reading your journal. And learning about Pembrooke. 

Truly enjoyed Story Time. 

Don't know much about Taylor Swift's music, but I hear many nice things about her. She is truly someone to admire. I'll have to see if I can locate the song you mentioned. Would like to listen to it. Thanks for sharing. 

Have you ever heard of a Band called The All-American Rejects. From their Album "When the Worlds Come Down". Someone close to my heart left me that song to listen to. Just wanted to share. 

Take Care. 

K


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Jan 21, 2012)

Thank you!
I agree totally!
I velieve so but I've never heard the music! Youtube here I come!
Jj


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Jan 21, 2012)

:bump:
Jj


----------



## ZRabbits (Jan 22, 2012)

So how is Jj and Pembrooke doing? Talking about snow? Here in New Jersey, USA we have a light dusting. I was hoping it would warm up a bit so I could take my guys out to experience this white stuff. But just too chilly. Boys aren't used to this cold weather. 

Hoping all is well. Take care.

K


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Jan 22, 2012)

*ZRabbits wrote: *


> So how is Jj and Pembrooke doing? Talking about snow? Here in New Jersey, USA we have a light dusting. I was hoping it would warm up a bit so I could take my guys out to experience this white stuff. But just too chilly. Boys aren't used to this cold weather.
> 
> Hoping all is well. Take care.
> 
> K



Very well suprisingly!

Pembrooke is such a funny bun, Porthos ran around her cage then got stuck on the side and was rattling and rattling and she was just sitting there staring at him (no whites showing).

Please Read This

I was standing in a dark room

Cold alone.

Unfamiliar hands touched me

Poked and prodded

I saw you walk away

I was in pain why'd you leave me today

My heart ached as well as other spots too

All I wanted was to be next to you

When

When the rain washed down

You made my frown no more

When the snow glittered

You let me explore

You gave me all that I wanted

Sometimes even more

When will be your time to play

Its fun alone for sure

But with you the fun lasts a whole nother day

Im sorry if I make you angry

Or even if you cry

Talk to me

Ill understand

Even if not Ill try

Walk with me

Bounce and play

Cause today might be my last day



Jj


----------



## ZRabbits (Jan 22, 2012)

I was standing in a dark room

Cold alone. 

Unfamiliar hands touched me 

Poked and prodded 

I saw you walk away 

I was in pain why'd you leave me today 

My heart ached as well as other spots too 

All I wanted was to be next to you



This is what my dreams are filled with now. Didn't leave, but was helpless. Have to bide my time now til it's my time to find out the answer. 

K


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Jan 22, 2012)

That's what the world is like, yet we just turn it off. The Hunger Games is a model of what the world will be and already is.
The asnwer has already revealed it's self to you, dig deeper.
Jj


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Jan 22, 2012)

Jj


----------



## Anaira (Jan 22, 2012)

Ooh, I hop on here after a nasty stomach bug all day yesterday, and I find Pembrooke snow pics, and some Jj writings! Yay! I'm not such a huge fan of either The Band Perry, or Taylor Swift, but I am of your poems! I'm really not sure which I prefer, the first or second...


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Jan 22, 2012)

*Anaira wrote: *


> Ooh, I hop on here after a nasty stomach bug all day yesterday, and I find Pembrooke snow pics, and some Jj writings! Yay! I'm not such a huge fan of either The Band Perry, or Taylor Swift, but I am of your poems! I'm really not sure which I prefer, the first or second...



Thanks! Want some more snow pics to cheer you up?

And some more writings? BTW love your new avatar!

Jj


----------



## Anaira (Jan 22, 2012)

Oh, how could I say no?  

And thanks! I really like it, too; it pretty much just sums him up!


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Jan 22, 2012)

La

La la la!

Tada Anaira

Just for you!

Jj


----------



## Anaira (Jan 22, 2012)

Aw, Pemby's so cute! Haha, I love it! 
'La la la!

Tada Anaira

Just for you!'


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Jan 22, 2012)

:biggrin2:
Jj


----------



## ZRabbits (Jan 23, 2012)

No fair, Pembrooke was out in the snow!

Love the pics. Did she have a good time out there? I love that beautiful face in that last pic. What a sweet face Pembrooke has. 

K


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Jan 23, 2012)

Yes she loved it!
Thanks! She'll Thump with joy!
Jj


----------



## MagPie (Jan 23, 2012)

Aaaaw I love the pictures of her in the snow, she's such a pretty girl. I wish Harvey would let me put a leash on him, but I think he'd freak out if I had him outside.






I'm glad it doesn't snow here.... :holedig: :expressionless


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Jan 24, 2012)

*MagPie wrote: *


> Aaaaw I love the pictures of her in the snow, she's such a pretty girl. I wish Harvey would let me put a leash on him, but I think he'd freak out if I had him outside.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks! Takes a while for them to get use to it but other then that its fine! Pembrooke loves the outdoors, its always binkies galore.

Grr:X:grumpyestructive bunny today, chewed on her shavings (pics later), litterbox, gardening stool and my sweatshirt! She chewed 4 holes in it, yes 4!

GRRRRRFRR! I love her anyway though!

Jj


----------



## Anaira (Jan 25, 2012)

Oh, you should see my clothes! (no, wait; no you shouldn't!) Mind you, I do have rats who also help chew them, so it isn't all Reuben! I also have very little wallpaper from two feet above the ground.


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Jan 25, 2012)

^ Lol!
Anyone if you click Popular my blog cmoes up with fire! YAY!
Jj


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Jan 25, 2012)

Lets

Lets dance lets play

Its a brand new day

Lets cha cha and marimba

To the beat of our own drum

Lets dance and prance

Like gorillas in tap shoes

Turn in tutus

Tango in frufrus

Lets do it together

Our way forever



The Beginning

I open my eyes, I'm in a dark room with a large window on one side. I'm in a pen with other rabbits. All females except for Cat. He was a black and white dutch calforninan. He was ok. I stayed in my own area and watched people come in and out and in and out and in and out but none of them went for me. All remarked and me and most called me a boy. Ha. Boy? With this face?!:coolness:But eventually a girl walked in and I like her straight away. I licked her when she came in and was so excited she almost stepped on me! She kept pointing to me and was like "Ma. Ma ma ma ma ma!"" She then left but then came back a bit later! She tooke me out and all the way was talking to me and loved me. I was a grumpy bun the first few days but!

Pembrooke


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Jan 26, 2012)

Will You?

Will you play with me

Day after day?

Talk to me even when you're away?

Laugh and sing

That sort of thing

Will you?

Even when I'm there

Talk randomly

I think I'll care

Will you?

One day you realize

I'll no longer be in your eyes

That twinkle

That sprinkle

Of simple lovely joy

Will it remain with you?

Will you?

Will you laugh and will you sing

That sort of thing

With me even though I'm not there?

Trust me

Trust me

Trust me

I trust you

But 

Will you do all the things I ask of you?





When The Rain Comes Down

I want you to hold my hand

Take me closer than that

And we'll dance

When the rain comes down

We'll laugh and we'll talk

Walk after walk

I'll learn all sorts of new things

Bout you

When the rain comes down

I trust you to turn my world upside down

Just a smile

At me for just a while

I'll be contented

My heart imprented (imprinted)

We talk as we walk 

Under the moonlight

Why don't you realize

You're all I think about at night

So when the rain comes down

I'll turn around

And wait for you to see





Jj


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Jan 27, 2012)

:bump:
Jj


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Jan 28, 2012)

Hello? World? 

YOOHOO!inkelepht:inkelepht:inkelepht:Wake up!

Jj


----------



## Anaira (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi Jj! How's it going?

p.s., I can imagine Lets being set to a groovy tune, and people dancing to it; awesome in my head!


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Jan 28, 2012)

AWESOME! Pembrooke did her first dead bunny glop in her new cage!
Jj


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Jan 28, 2012)

Hwi! It's Pemby's Log!

I'm issuing a challenge to all you multifingered slaves! I want you to cross your fingers on both hands and report how long you could do it for without breaking! The longest time will win a prize of their choice!

Choice 1. Jj writing

Choice 2. PM from me!

Choice 3. Picture of ME

Choice 4. Something along the lines of those listed above!

Enjoy and the time starts NOW!



Pemby

Jj


----------



## Anaira (Jan 28, 2012)

Six minutes.  I even managed to do some typing! And yay for DBF!


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Jan 28, 2012)

I'm still going strong! Maybe you'll be the winner...
Winners to be posted tomorrow!
(Oh yeah I can type well crosiing my fingers) :coolness:
Jj


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Jan 29, 2012)

:attention::attention::attention: The Winner Is...

To no one's suprise. Anaira! Anaira please step up virtually and claim your virtual prize!:wink

She is the queen of coolness

The princess of reading

The best at crossing their fingers for no apparent reason.

SHE HAS SET THE WORLD RECORD!

Shame on those who didn't record their time.

SHAME!

Congrats Anaira

Sincerely Pembrooke

And Jj


----------



## qtipthebun (Jan 29, 2012)

I only lasted four...a fluffly bunny hopped up onto my lap and demanded oats. I tried to explain to her that I had my fingers crossed and couldn't do it, but she didn't accept that explanation and proceeded to dig on my leg and try to jump up to the desk until I gave her treats. What a beggar.


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Jan 29, 2012)

I admire people with house rabbits! I'd love to do it but with two dogs and a mum allergic to rabbits. No way Jose!
Four minutes is still pretty good! I swear rabbits can understand us because if you ask Pembrooke to kindly move her bum she will!
Jj


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 29, 2012)

Love the pictures of a happy bunny in the snow, so cute.


----------



## Anaira (Jan 29, 2012)

HAha, well, I'm honoured! Sadly, I have to say I didn't have to uncross my fingers for any reason at all, let alone tending to our furry masters, like q-tipthebun; they just slipped out while using the mouse!

Hmm...prizes...well, number 1 and 3 are my favourites...we've just had a lot of Jj writings...so I think I'll chose a picture of Pembrooke, since it's been a whole week since we've last had a pic!


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Jan 29, 2012)

*Anaira wrote: *


> HAha, well, I'm honoured! Sadly, I have to say I didn't have to uncross my fingers for any reason at all, let alone tending to our furry masters, like q-tipthebun; they just slipped out while using the mouse!
> 
> Hmm...prizes...well, number 1 and 3 are my favourites...we've just had a lot of Jj writings...so I think I'll chose a picture of Pembrooke, since it's been a whole week since we've last had a pic!



Ah yes ok.











Tada!

Jj


----------



## Anaira (Jan 29, 2012)

Yaay! I love the way she's standing in both of them; there's something just so cute about rabbits standing up.


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Jan 29, 2012)

I agree!
Jj


----------



## qtipthebun (Jan 30, 2012)

SQUEEE!!! I just wanna snuggle her!!!! I wish Tippy would walk on a leash like that!!


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Jan 30, 2012)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> Love the pictures of a happy bunny in the snow, so cute.



Thank you!

Jj


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Jan 30, 2012)

*qtipthebun wrote: *


> SQUEEE!!! I just wanna snuggle her!!!! I wish Tippy would walk on a leash like that!!



Aw thanks! Took a long time but she loves the outdoors so is willing to cope with her overprotective master!

Better news for today! Pembrooke loves the new cage and is just doing DBF's galore!

The world is right again!

Jj


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Jan 31, 2012)

HI
Jj


----------



## MagPie (Jan 31, 2012)

Aw DBFs are the best. After Harvey DBFs he will rub his face/head around on the carpet. So cute.


----------



## MILU (Feb 2, 2012)

JjGoesBounce wrote:


>



Sorry I haven't posted anything in a while.. I'm back, I guess 
Pretty cute pics with Pembrooke in the snow! I'm just wondering if her "outfit" isn't a little small.. 
Anyway, how does she like the snow?

As for myself, I'd love to be there now, that's for sure!


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Feb 2, 2012)

*hotmaildeal wrote: *


> JjGoesBounce wrote:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Oh yeah it was just a little small. New one now though! She loved it! Little devilly rascal!

Jj


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Feb 3, 2012)

World Stops

I turn

To look at you

Your the only one 

Who I trust

To tell me what

Is going through

I wait there

Stuck in silence

You're no longer there



Life

The stepping stones of life

Is rather complicated to explain

One wrong move

And it's down the drain

It's as if you're stepping on lillypads

Floating 'cross the water

But the chess pieces of life

Have one fatal flaw

You can't turn back the clock

You get one chance

Life is many roads

At one point they'll all cross

But many roads 

Means less stepping stones

So be careful where you walk

Live your life in freedom

Try if you can

LLive your life for others

You don't need what's in demand

You got what you got

Turn around and be thankful

Don't just stand there to think

Because eventually the lillpads will sink





Jj and Pemby


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Feb 5, 2012)

Flops to everyone!
Jj


----------



## Anaira (Feb 5, 2012)

Hi Jj! How's Pemby doing? Are you back at school yet?


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Feb 5, 2012)

*Anaira wrote: *


> Hi Jj! How's Pemby doing? Are you back at school yet?



Awesome! Back at school? Oh the snow day was just a day and that was beginning of January, now its beginning of Febuary.. 

Pembrookes doing amazingly well!

BTW if anyone has a chance to read RABBITS: Gentle Hearts, Valiant Spirits.... DO! It's amazing and is great for all the non rabbit "believers" out there.

Jj


----------



## Anaira (Feb 5, 2012)

Oh I was just wondering; my younger sister started school last week. When are you back, then?
I haven't heard of that book, I'll have to have a look for it!


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Feb 5, 2012)

I went back Jan, 7th and have had school since then cept for the snow day! 
It's an amazing book!
Jj


----------



## Anaira (Feb 5, 2012)

Ooh I see! Wow, that's early!


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Feb 5, 2012)

Tell me

Tell me tell me tell me tru ue ue ue

What makes the rain fall

What makes makes the sun shine

'Cept you?

Tell me tell me tell me tru ue ue ue

What makes people so mean

What makes them demean

Others that they love ove ove ove ovvvvvvveeee

Tell me tell me tell me tru ue ue ue

What makes water

What makes grass

What makes the sand in which we relax

'Cept you?

Tell me tell me tell me tru ue ue ue

What makes people love

And what force

Makes me

Looooooove you

(ouu ouu ouu ooo, ouu ouu ouu ooo)



I Don't

I don't understand

Why people walk on by

Not giving a helping hand

Not one glance

'Cept a look of distaste

No honour

No compassion

Crosses their face

What makes people so mean

What makes them so cruel

To those who can't speak up

How come there aren't more

Of those who understand

I don't understand

I don't think I want to anymore

Would you speak for me

If I couldn't speak clearly

Would you tell me stories

That I'll never hear again

The answer is yes

How come when we look

At those with other skin

We just turn away

If I became a dog

And someone smacked me round the head

Would you speak for me

And tell em that they should be dead?

Why would you

Do that for me

And not for others with four feet

Just standing there

Watching

Is the same as abuse

To me

I don't understand

Why it's not to

You



Jj


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Feb 5, 2012)

*Anaira wrote: *


> Ooh I see! Wow, that's early!



I guess yeah. It could of been later, my minds fading...

LOL did I just put "minds"?

Jj


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Feb 6, 2012)

Pembrooke was flopping today, YAY!:big wink::biggrin::biggrin2:

Jj


----------



## Anaira (Feb 7, 2012)

Yay for DBF! Reuben's former owner's mother came around to visit my mum on her birthday(they're best friends) and they sat out on the patio while they had their tea, while Reuben was in the veggie garden; apparently he kept flopping, and she couldn't get over it.  Although I think it's sad she had never seen him do it before.


----------



## ZRabbits (Feb 7, 2012)

Glad to hear Pembrooke is bunny flopping. I think it's absolutely the cutest thing my bunnies do. Dobby has his down flat. Scared us the first time he did it though. lol

K


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Feb 8, 2012)

Definitly!
Jj


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Feb 9, 2012)

Pemby update.
She's learned to hop out of her pen by herself! Celebrate!
Jj


----------



## MILU (Feb 9, 2012)

Wow, before anything else, I gotta say your poetry is so touching it makes me cry! I love it! What's your inspiration, besides your pets?

Oh well let's talk about Pemby! You should post pics of her new harness (is that how you call it? Not a leash only, right?).. what color is it? I bet she looks sweet in it! Please post more pics! Is it snowing there yet? I wish I were there, watching a cute little fluffy bunny digging the snow.. something I've never seen for real in my life! (we don't ever have snow here) 
It's like the song says "it was just my imagination" - I can only see pics and imagine things... 

Lol what a funny emoticon I've found.. lol check this one out-> :twitch:
hahah


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Feb 9, 2012)

*hotmaildeal wrote: *


> Wow, before anything else, I gotta say your poetry is so touching it makes me cry! I love it! What's your inspiration, besides your pets?
> 
> Oh well let's talk about Pemby! You should post pics of her new harness (is that how you call it? Not a leash only, right?).. what color is it? I bet she looks sweet in it! Please post more pics! Is it snowing there yet? I wish I were there, watching a cute little fluffy bunny digging the snow.. something I've never seen for real in my life! (we don't ever have snow here)
> It's like the song says "it was just my imagination" - I can only see pics and imagine things...
> ...



Thank you so much! Besides my pets its either that people in the world today focus om "me" and not "us" or even better "them" also anything that the SPCA promotes. Also life in general...

Yep harness! It's an H with red but it doesn't fit all that well so I learned how to loosen the pink one so it fits better! No snow anymore.  but imagination can be a key to life when so many count on then and now.

I like the hanging one the best :hanging:

Jj!


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Feb 9, 2012)

For a Very special Friend

The world has one gift

Which it tries to share

It will dance a heart and soul

Into a lifeless body of coal

To try and bring it fire

All are blessed with a large heart

But only far and few tend the fire

Those that do

Shall be rewarded

But also have a curse

They love so much

Their heart grows so big

And holds the weight of the universe

The weight would be even

If more paid attention

But few and far did

But those shall be rewarded

A heavenly

Godsent love

Shall be bestowed

For those with hearts that grow and grow...



Another Story

"Father, how come love is four letters long when it is so grand?" a simple child asked

"Well dear Eliza, think of other four letter long words today." 

She went off and spent the day thinking about Father's reply. She could only think of one other four letter word but it could not be the one Father meant. She come home feeling blue and disappointed in herslef, wishing she could of done more and thought of more words. She sat down at the dinner table and conversation continued as normal, until the question arrived.

"Eliza, what was your word that you came up with?"

Eliza looked down at herself and mumbled, "It's not very good because I'm not very smart. I'm sorry I couldn't think of more Father."

"What was the word?"

"Hate." She replied. She looked at her Father and saw not a cross look on his face but one of pleasure. 

"Do you know why hate is the word you thought of Eliza? Here let me explain. Long ago God created a scale. He placed a wing from a guardian angel on one end and a feather from the devil's wing on the other. Angles always asked Him why did he create bad? He simply replied. Love and hate have four letters because each soul is born with the same amount. But all angles replied no, you give more love than hate. He replied yes that is true, but it all depends. Was the soul made out of love or hate, will the parents love or hate. Those with all negative answers deserve more love since they have enough hate. And those with all positive answers get equal love because they have more natural love in their family. But then why hate. Hate is not evil because you make it so. I don;t put it there, it just naturally depletes. The scale must contain good and bad because the world does. I did not make it so, I offered a choice. Those who chose right will have the weight of the world on their shoulders. And those who chose "wrong" will have it easy going but not have as sweet a reward. Tell me son, do you not get flowers by planting them and tending to them? Each soul is a flower seed, I tend to them as best as I can but I can not control how hight they grow or how fast. The world can not be righted by wrongs



Part 2 soon... (sorry ran out of time!)

Jj


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Feb 10, 2012)

*JjGoesBounce wrote: *


> Another Story
> 
> "Father, how come love is four letters long when it is so grand?" a simple child asked
> 
> ...





> Eliza stared at her Father and it was as if the weight of the world had been lifted off her shoulders since she now understood.





> *To the person that this is made for... Do you understand?
> 
> Jj


----------



## MILU (Feb 10, 2012)

:hanging::sofa::goodjob you ->:blueribbon::great::hug2::thumbup:nod:wave2


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Feb 10, 2012)

Thanks!
Jj


----------



## holtzchick (Feb 11, 2012)

Wow. I really like your writing! And speaking as someone who loves poems and loves to write poems I think yours are fantastic! Hopefully as you grow older, your poems will continue to get better and better! 

AS for the harness you put on her i'm SOOO jealous!! Not fair! I have the exact same one and colour for my ferret but now I want to buy Peter that harness in brown and blue, I'm just worried that if I buy it and try to put it on him, our trust will be broken, he's quite the timid bunny! 

Love your blog, glad I decided to check it out! I figured you were always checking in on my blog I might as well say hi, so hello!!


----------



## Anaira (Feb 11, 2012)

:yeahthat: I expect Jj to be well known in 20 years time, with her books being made into movies and her poems being made into number one hit songs!  Keep writing, because you'll only keep getting better as you get older.


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Feb 11, 2012)

*blushes* Thanks guys! It truly does mean a lot to me!
Jj


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Feb 11, 2012)

Hi again! They make special harnesses for ferrets sometimes! Some of them are to DIE for! So CUTE!
Jj


----------



## ZRabbits (Feb 12, 2012)

Just dropped in to say I've enjoyed your writing. Also how's Princess Pembrooke doing? Hope she's still flopping and did I read right, she got a new cage? How's she like it? 

Dobby sends hugs to Pembrooke. Like the fact that he has a mirror image with floppy ears out there! Especially when it's a pretty lady image. 

K


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Feb 12, 2012)

Aw thanks! Her new cage was the NIC cage!
@ Dobby: 
Jj


----------



## ZRabbits (Feb 12, 2012)

That's right, you posted pics of her new place. Sorry, forgot. Thanks for the reminder. 

K


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Feb 12, 2012)

No prob! How's Neville?
Jj


----------



## ZRabbits (Feb 12, 2012)

*JjGoesBounce wrote: *


> No prob! How's Neville?
> Jj


Neville is doing very well. Thanks for asking. Very curious and has lots of energy. But takes lots of naps because he's such a baby (7 weeks old yesterday). Doing very well with his litter box training. But you have to watch him when he's out of the crate. Already peed on my husband and me. Can't get mad at him. He's just a baby. But we did see the signal of when he's ready to pee so will have to act fast. lol

K


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Feb 13, 2012)

Melts.
Pembrooke is doing well just a shout out!

Jj


----------



## MILU (Feb 14, 2012)

Yeah I totally agree Jj will definitely be famous if she wants to. I just hope if she ever hits fame, she still continues being this beautiful person and never changes, 'cause she's so sweet, an amazing person even being so young! 

:clapping:


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Feb 14, 2012)

Aw thanks!
Happy Valentines Day everybody!
And to all a good evening!
Jj


----------



## ZRabbits (Feb 15, 2012)

Dobby sends a Belated "Happy Valentine" to his double Pembrooke. Hoping she had a lovely day.

:bouquet:


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Feb 15, 2012)

Thx Dobby!
Pemby n Jj


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Feb 16, 2012)

This post is dedicated to someone who never notices me, but I notice very much.

Isn't it sad how the world revolves

Around a so called person

They taught us differently

They taught us the truth in what we see
 
But I thought I saw something

That wasn't really there

I dug a bit deeper

Tore a bit too

But in the end I found you

I notice you sometimes

Blush at you always

As you walk the hallways

You like another

She likes you back

But does she see

What I see?

Every moment

Every day

We laugh

We talk

We simply say "Hey."

I'm fine just like this

I'll stay here forever

But for you

I wish things to get better





Hold hands with your loved ones

Do this just for me

But together turn around now

Show me what you see

Paint a picture

Use describing words

Of that who stands in front of you

For they've never heard

They see the ways your eyes shine

You see the way he sparkles

You've never heard

Of what he sees

Whe he stares at you

He sees a beautiful smile

You see a heart that's true

Turn back together now

Now do you see what's true?

Don't just trust your eyes

For they can decieve

Trust what's inside

To truly believe



Have you seen the way a flower unfolds

Revealing the gifts, the treasures untold

Have you seen the way the sun shines

Just to help it grow

Have you seen the way it lives

Even through the snow

Have you seen the dewdrops

Periously perch 

Along the branch to create diamonds in the dust

Have you seen the way it dies

But comes back to life again

Have you seen all this before

Have you really my friend



Jj and Pembrooke


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Feb 17, 2012)

Bcuz I am A Bunny!

Bunnies of ta world, tellz yourz companion* to grabs a pen an paper.. bcuz it is time four my favourite toys!

Top 5 toys...

5. A thick blanket that I can throw and moove and rearrange.

4. YOU. I like to annoy my companion* so she plays wit me, so grab yourself and come on ova!

3. I like a new cage set-up evary so often, it fun to run aorund through tunnels and boxes and sit on top of tam!

2. A egg carton. I let the human take ova the keyboard so she can explain betta. ( Hi! Take an egg carton, no eggs!, and fill a couple of the holes inside with pellets then top them with some salad. Close the egg carton and cut out little holes over a few of the pellet and salad filled holes.) Give to bunny and I throw it around to hear ta rattel of the pellets and try to eat ta salad!

1. This is ta best eva. But depanding on what u like stuff it with that.. Human will explain again. ( Hi! Take a thin cardboard tube and cut a section offit. Take parsley and stuff it in so the end of it sticks out. Add crasins in the middle then fold the parsley ends into the tube to cover up the crasins.) Giva to me andenjoy watching me. A key part in tis is tat the parsley is tucked far enough in tat I can't easily pull it out, I got to work four it!.

*companion is my new choice for owner or she is my _pet._ Just a personal choice since to me we are companions and I am her caregiver and I have a bunny that is my friend.

More pictures of ma beutiful face soooooon....

I pramise!

pembrooke and Jj


----------



## ZRabbits (Feb 17, 2012)

Love your writing. And yours too Pembrooke. 

Can't wait to see your beautiful face. I know Dobby will love to see it! 

K


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Feb 18, 2012)

:biggrin:

Jj


----------



## MILU (Feb 18, 2012)

Life is like a stage, for some reason, everything is synchronized to what it should be... there's the right timing for everything, for each actor to step in and perform his/her role.. sometimes, there's nothing we can do but waiting, sometimes it's our turn to act.. I guess you understand what I mean.. we're all actors on a big stage that has a play that nobody rehearsed. 
Somehow, we all know our roles when it's our turn, but nobody knows what comes next.
We keep waiting, being both the passive audience and the active performers of our own lives.


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks! Beautiful phrase!

Now to all you adoring (HA!) Pembrooke fans! You may be having another fan to adore...
'Nuff said!
Jj


----------



## bunnychild (Feb 19, 2012)

I lov how pembrooke talks its just so cute! and her name is so cute. you are a very creative person


----------



## ZRabbits (Feb 19, 2012)

*JjGoesBounce wrote: *


> Thanks! Beautiful phrase!
> 
> Now to all you adoring (HA!) Pembrooke fans! You may be having another fan to adore...
> 'Nuff said!
> Jj


Stop teasing Jj lol. Can't wait to hear the news because you know Dobby is a HUGE Pembrooke fan. 

K


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Feb 19, 2012)

*bunnychild wrote: *


> I lov how pembrooke talks its just so cute! and her name is so cute. you are a very creative person



Thank you very much! Her name became Pembrooke since the SPCA called her that after finding her loose on Pembroke street, so I added another "O". Thanks so much!

Jj


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Feb 19, 2012)

*ZRabbits wrote: *


> Stop teasing Jj lol. Can't wait to hear the news because you know Dobby is a HUGE Pembrooke fan.
> 
> K



LOL!The news is..... this blog may no longer belong to just Pembrooke anymore...

(See if you can figure that out!)

Jj


----------



## ZRabbits (Feb 19, 2012)

*JjGoesBounce wrote: *


> *ZRabbits wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Stop teasing Jj lol. Can't wait to hear the news because you know Dobby is a HUGE Pembrooke fan.
> ...



Already did. lol Dobby told me.

Wishing you and Pembrooke all the luck. 

K


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks!
Jj


----------



## MILU (Feb 19, 2012)

Post pics as soon as you can!


----------



## bunnychild (Feb 19, 2012)

I so miss my lops they always have the sweetest personalities.


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks all! Well yesterday morning I got a treat of seeing three young raccoons in our backyard. They are so gorgeous and inquisitive. Their eyes sparkled with life, one would just stare at me and watch me take pictures of them. They figured out that I would do them no harm so we spent maybe 30 miutes watching each other. Pics tonight or tomorrow, I promise.
On Dandelion the bunny that we are trying to adopt, we sent an email to the shelter but no reply yet. Please keep us in your prayers that they accept and Pembrooke and Dandelion get along!
Jj


----------



## ZRabbits (Feb 21, 2012)

Raccoons are cute. Lot better than skunks. My neighbor had three babies under their storage shed. Thank goodness they evacuated. We don't need no stinky dogs. 

Wishing you and Pembrooke luck with getting to visit Dandylion. 

K


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Feb 21, 2012)

Thank you! Got an email back from the shelter, we will be arranging a get-together soon. Then if sucessful we fill out an adoption application. 3-8 days later we will recieve notification if we are succesful then we meet together again and will be able to adopt Dandelion.
Please as said before pray for us so we can bring Dandelion home to enjoy a lovely new life.
Jj


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Feb 22, 2012)

Well my BFF at school doesn't want me to get another rabbit so I have bouts of "Should I? What if?"'s. But I go back and stare at her picture and realize she will be right for me, Pembrooke and our family. She is said to be more active than Pembrooke so I will get the best of both worlds. The bonding process is what I'm worrying about the most though. I've read many an article saying "No! Same gender rabbits can not be friends." and others saying "Why yes of course!" If you have any info on same gender friendships please PM or post them on here!
Thank you so much!
Jj:bunny19


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Feb 23, 2012)

[align=center]*It's Picture Time!*[/align]
[align=left]*





Yes indeedy! She got up there by herself!*[/align]
[align=left]




There is one cute raccoon![/align]
[align=left]




Watching me and the dogs watching it...[/align]
[align=left]




Best picture I snapped, in total...[/align]
[align=left]Please do enjoy![/align]
[align=left]Jj[/align]


----------



## Anaira (Feb 23, 2012)

Hey Jj! Been awhile...just started full time study. Ouch, not handling it well! Anyway, catching up...I say, your BFF has you, so Pemby deserves a BFF of her own! I think you should go for it; I bet Pemby will sooner or later love having a friend! 

I had two bonded males; and one wasn't even neutered. I reckon, if both girls are spayed, you should be able to bond them in time. 

Pictures are gorgeous! Did you say Dandelion is more active than Pembrooke?? If so, you might be in for trouble... She does look pleased with herself. And I adore the raccoons. I like the second one best.


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Feb 23, 2012)

*Anaira wrote: *


> Hey Jj! Been awhile...just started full time study. Ouch, not handling it well! Anyway, catching up...I say, your BFF has you, so Pemby deserves a BFF of her own! I think you should go for it; I bet Pemby will sooner or later love having a friend!
> Yep! Trying to arrange a meeting with Dandelion on Saturday!
> 
> I had two bonded males; and one wasn't even neutered. I reckon, if both girls are spayed, you should be able to bond them in time.
> ...



Well as is well here....

Jj


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Feb 25, 2012)

[align=center]:X*RANT!:X*[/align]
[align=left]*Sorry for this lovely little rant I'm just very annoyed! Want to know why? Well, we email the foster mum of Dandelion Friday night. Saturday night comes around the corner, no response. Hence the evil angry faces glowering down at you and me writing in red. I just don't understand, if you know people intrested in adopting a rabbit that you are fostering are going to email you. WHY NOT CHECK YOUR EMAIL!?! I mean seriously, I would understand if you were away, deadly sick or something but you couldn't have the courtesy to maybe inform the shelter that you will not be coming in or something! The shelter clearly stated that you were working, were not away on vacation, deadly sick, pregnant etc. I simply don't understand. We could have Dandelion off your hands by next weekend if you email us, but nooooo. You are too good to email us or simply won't check your email. Fine. *[/align]
[align=left]*There. Now i feel better and happy. Just really needed to vent this out and I knew RO would understand. :biggrin::rant:So thank you to those who carefully understood this post. I do not mean to alarm, scare, cause outburst or emotion or anything in the fine print.*[/align]
[align=center]*Fine Print..*[/align]
[align=center]*To all those who are going to w*rite back a worded response. Don't. I'm letting my emotions run free so please understand. I know some of you may not agree with this post but as soon as you saw the word RANT capitilized and with angry faces either side, you could've stopped there. [/align]
[align=center]Thank you and have a nice day![/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=center]Jj[/align]


----------



## ZRabbits (Feb 26, 2012)

:rant:

I want to rant too for people who don't get back to you regarding bunnies that Pembrooke wants to meet! 

Now my rant done. Feel better now too. 

Maybe just a communication foopah. Hoping you hear from her soon so that the Bunny meet will happen. I know you are anxious and excited to give Pembrooke a buddy.

K


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Feb 26, 2012)

^^ Yes that exactly! Well soon after my rant the woman phoned and the earliest we can meet with Dandelion is Thursday at 5 pm. We will be bringing Pemby to take a look at Dandelion as well! 
Jj


----------



## ZRabbits (Feb 26, 2012)

I will be thinking of both you and Pembrooke on that day sending good thoughts so that it all works out for Pembrooke and Dandelion.

BTW, Dobby got to spend a whole hour and a half running around the living room, hallway and kitchen. He did very well. Was a Gentleman. 

K


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Feb 27, 2012)

Funny time from the thoughts of Jj's mind.

*Olden Days: *Oh dear, look at that sorry chap dressed in such untimely attire

*Modern Day: *LOL! Do u c that dudes cloths? LOL

*Olden Days: *Oh do! Let us play such a rascillion prank on dear professor

*Modern Day:* ROFLMAO! Lets trick that teach, dudes!

*Modern Day Words: *ROFL, ROFLMAO, IMHO, LMFAO, LMAO, dude, c, h8r, lol,ikr,sup,no,

Need I go on?

Jj  Bringing smiles to those who don't have one (as brilliantly white and magnificent as mine)


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 1, 2012)

Big day today for you and Pembrooke. The meet and greet with Dandilion at 5:00 PM.

Hope all goes well. Remember, Pembrooke comes first but also it takes time for bunnies to bond. 

Dobby wants to know if Pembrooke likes her new buddy. He's hoping it works out for the best for both of them. 

K


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Mar 1, 2012)

Thank you very much! 
Jj


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Mar 1, 2012)

*ZRabbits wrote: *


> Big day today for you and Pembrooke. The meet and greet with Dandilion at 5:00 PM.
> 
> Hope all goes well. Remember, Pembrooke comes first but also it takes time for bunnies to bond.
> 
> ...



:yahoo::weee:arty0002::clapping:inkbouce:inkelepht::yahoo::weee:arty0002::clapping:inkbouce:inkelepht::yahoo::weee:arty0002::clapping:inkbouce:inkelepht::yahoo::weee:arty0002:arty0002::clapping::clapping:inkbouce:inkbouce:inkbouce:inkelepht::woohoo:woohoo:great::great::bunnydance::bunny24:bunny24:bunny19:bunny19arty:arty::apollo:Can you guess how it went??!! Well.... no fighting no biting no growling no mean. Dandelion forever and Pembrooke is keen. Nose touching,buttsniffing add some thumping in there too. All working out, getting her soon. With clapping and laughing and oh so giddy laughter, please pray that this works. Forever and after! 

Jj


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 1, 2012)

:highfive:arty0002::yahoo::dancingorig::woohoo:great::bunnydance:


I'm so thrilled. Got my fingers and toes crossed that all goes well and Dandilion is yours and Pembrooke's forever!

I was hoping all went well for you and Pembrooke today! 

And this is from Dobby, 

:big kiss:

K


----------



## Anaira (Mar 2, 2012)

Woo! Glad it went well! Fingers crossed they keep liking each other!


----------



## qtipthebun (Mar 2, 2012)

EEEEEEE! That's so exciting! Pemby will love having a companion! I can't wait to see pictures. You probably said, but I have a really lousy memory: what type of bunny is she?


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanks all! Now to contact the shelter and ask for an application1
QTip- she is a mix of some sort, Pemby posted a link in Bunny Chat..
Jj


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 3, 2012)

Did you contact the shelter and get the application? Hope you did and Dandilion will be yours and Pembrooke soon. 

So excited for both of you! 

K


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Mar 3, 2012)

No not yet
! 
Jj


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 3, 2012)

*JjGoesBounce wrote: *


> No not yet
> !
> Jj



Not yet? I guess I'm the kind of person who would have, once my bunny liked another, would have filled out the paperwork there, and been on the phone the next day to see if everything was in order. I guess I'm impatient in that way. 

Good luck with the application. Bunnies are like potato chips, IMHO, you can't just have one. lol. 

K


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Mar 3, 2012)

Well we have to e-mail the person and my Dad is helping me out with that so it's only when the time works out for the best of us. 
Plus it takes over 72 hours for them toreview the application and I'm hoping that when we get her it will be next weekend which would fall under my spring break.. We did that with Pembrooke, wait until I had the most time to spend with the new rabbit as possible but without waiting too long. Trust me its killing me as well.
Jj


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 3, 2012)

*JjGoesBounce wrote: *


> Well we have to e-mail the person and my Dad is helping me out with that so it's only when the time works out for the best of us.
> Plus it takes over 72 hours for them toreview the application and I'm hoping that when we get her it will be next weekend which would fall under my spring break.. We did that with Pembrooke, wait until I had the most time to spend with the new rabbit as possible but without waiting too long. Trust me its killing me as well.
> Jj



Smart move waiting until you have the most time. Nice that your Dad is helping you through this process. Thanks for explaining me about the process. I didn't have to go through all that when I rescued Willard. And it's been 12 years when we adopted Jake our dog. 

K


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Mar 3, 2012)

Well I guess now that animals that have been rescued keep getting sent back, they have to make the screening process a lot more crucial. Also I'm Canadian you're American so things could be different between us.
Jj


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 3, 2012)

*JjGoesBounce wrote: *


> Well I guess now that animals that have been rescued keep getting sent back, they have to make the screening process a lot more crucial. Also I'm Canadian you're American so things could be different between us.
> Jj



Not really. With Willard we rescued him from a Exotic Pet Store so all we did was pay $20 and we were out the door. But with Jake we did go through lots of screening. We actually had to get our Vet to write a recommendation about us being successful with aggressive breeds. Jake was being prepared to be a drug dog. The creeps already cut his neck to make him mean, plus filed down his canines so that they could put what they call "fighting" teeth. At 3 months, Jake was very aggressive and was marked to be destroyed. My husband fought to stop that and we did go through the process. Background check and the help of our Vet, Dr. Chase (now retired), we got Jake, who has become the most sweetest dog and know we are fully protected. 

Example of his thankfulness:

We only had him a couple months. We had idiots who would allow their full grown Rotties to run wild. My son (4 years old at the time) was in our yard when these dogs approached. My heart was in mouth until I saw Jake gently push my son away from the fence and start charging to make those Rotties go. From then on I knew we did the right thing by saving this sweetie. Now at 12 years old, he is as protective of our rabbits as he was our Son. I know he would give his life to make sure I was fully protected. 

K


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Mar 3, 2012)

I love when animals like that have a happy ending!
Jj


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 3, 2012)

*JjGoesBounce wrote: *


> I love when animals like that have a happy ending!
> Jj



Me too. And I have to say Jake even grieved when we lost Henry. When Henry was in the hospital, Jake would lay on Henry's bed. I didn't have the heart to tell him to get down. We could go visit Henry but Jake couldn't. 

Jake knew the day Henry passed. When we made that last ride from the Hospital and got home, Jake knew. It took him a bit, like us, to understand that Henry wasn't coming home. I've never seen a dog mourn before, until Jake. 

So I'm really happy that now Jake can focus that love on our bunnies. 

I have to say rescued animals KNOW and TRULY appreciate being saved from terrible situations. 

K


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm so sorry 'bout your son. Do you ever think that he sent you the rabbits?
Jj


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 3, 2012)

*JjGoesBounce wrote: *


> I'm so sorry 'bout your son. Do you ever think that he sent you the rabbits?
> Jj


Thanks Jj. Truly appreciate your heartfelt message. And yes, I truly think he did. He knew I needed something to make me smile again that reminded me of him. Right now there are tears still because I wish he could experience our bunnies as well, but the smile is there too because they do remind me of him every day. 

K


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Mar 3, 2012)

:hug1


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Mar 4, 2012)

I've noticed almost no poems on here... PEMBROOKE! Come hither!

(Aw shucks, thought I could get away wit tat..)

Dandelion

Her name is dandelion

I haven't a clue why

She is the colour of a blue grey dove

Just learning to fly

Her fur is a soft

As a cottonball

(But of course mine tops all)

She's a bit bigger than me

Much more active you see

I do hope we get along

Dandelion is her name

Don't ask me, it seems not sane

I think a Pembrooke is a howdy do

Well Dandelion is a toodly too

I want her to be my friend

To the very end

With fur like dappled water



Pemby and Jj (in spirit Dandelion)


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Mar 5, 2012)

:confused2:inkelepht:inkelepht::trio:bed::sigh:
Wake up and post!!!!!!!!! Is my blog really that boring. 
Jj


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 6, 2012)

*JjGoesBounce wrote: *


> :confused2:inkelepht:inkelepht::trio:bed::sigh:
> Wake up and post!!!!!!!!! Is my blog really that boring.
> Jj



Not at all. I enjoy it every time you post. BTW, Pembrooke is very talented. Loved her poem about Dandelion. 

K


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Mar 6, 2012)

Ok thanks!
Well some better news today! We got the application! Of course it's five pages long but... Now to go over it with my Dad and fill in the appropiate answers.
Now I need some help from you guys, is 6-10 hours with your rabbit enough every day? Because all in all that's what I normally spend with Pembrooke..
Jj


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 7, 2012)

*JjGoesBounce wrote: *


> Ok thanks!
> Well some better news today! We got the application! Of course it's five pages long but... Now to go over it with my Dad and fill in the appropiate answers.
> Now I need some help from you guys, is 6-10 hours with your rabbit enough every day? Because all in all that's what I normally spend with Pembrooke..
> Jj



More than average. They will know what your true intentions are. And that's to spend as much time with your bunnies as possible. 

You have no issues here. Dandelion couldn't be put in better hands. You all proved yourself with Pembrooke. 

I know applications are a pain. 1 page or 5 pages. But hey, like you said, it has to be that way. I wish breeders would put this much time and effort into finding out who their bunnies are going to. I was questioned thoroughly before taking Neville. I had several interviews via e-mail and phone now that I look back. 

Wishing you and Dad luck getting this application done and hoping Dandelion is with you and Pembrooke soon. Real soon.

Can I send an e-mail to let them to know that you are a perfect pet parent? Let me know. I'm sure there are many here that would do the same. 

K


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks Karen! That really means a lot to me! Well we flled out the application and sent in to them (I think) via e-mail. Now comes the hardest part, the waiting for three days of application reviewing...
Jj


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Mar 7, 2012)

Well... to entertain you lot...

:biggrin::biggrin2:






Well what the snap is that doing there?





RUN! Hide the culprit!!!!





Today... I am no longer a bunny.. I am a bull.

You were warned...:expressionless



Jj and Pemby


----------



## MILU (Mar 7, 2012)

Pembrooke is really a princess! Isn't she adorable?
I've read what you wrote before, and I'm glad that after your rant you finally got to get Pembrooke and Dandelion together and they didn't fight and everything went well. I hope soon you can bring Dandelion home and that you're very happy with your 2 bun-buns!:bunnyhug:
:trio:group:


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Mar 7, 2012)

Some thoughtful thoughts by me.
I like bread.
Jj
And thanks Vivian!


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 7, 2012)

Love the new photos of Pembrooke. Love those ears in the last one. Such a stern face too. lol

Hoping your wait goes fast for you. 

K


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks!
Because I am blessed to be born into Canada. You are blessed to be alive.
These people don't feel that way. They need our help. Please take 30 minutes out of your life to watch this video. Please, I promise you that this is not spam, this is not a joke, this is real. How long has this been going on for right under our noses?
2012 is the year.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y4MnpzG5Sqc[/ame]
Jj


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 9, 2012)

*JjGoesBounce wrote: *


> Thanks!
> Because I am blessed to be born into Canada. You are blessed to be alive.
> These people don't feel that way. They need our help. Please take 30 minutes out of your life to watch this video. Please, I promise you that this is not spam, this is not a joke, this is real. How long has this been going on for right under our noses?
> 2012 is the year.
> ...


So glad a young person has opened up her eyes to see the misery in some places. South Africa isn't the only place though. Lots of misery in every Country now a days. 

We can make the people aware of cruelty against others, but unfortunately it's politics that will stop that effort to help. Unfortunately it's a bitter fact of life. 

Though I'm proud of being born in the USA, I feel I was born too late. The way society has gotten, I've seen enough of misery. And can't do anything about it due to Politics. 

Wishing you luck in 2012.

K:expressionless


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Mar 9, 2012)

Thank you! But one part that that video made clear to me was, we are the public, the public have the power to influence. We are the ones that vote, that cry, that disagree. This video and this subject has gone more than viral, which I'm glad. But the way our society works, our downfall will be technology. Each day and each night one person tries to go for the extravagant lifestyle instead of playing outside, running, laughing, crying. Heartbreak and heartache are what fall on our beautiful country. But you and me shall enjoy it and embrace it. We shall make our world a better place, whether it involves us or not.
Jj :|


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Mar 9, 2012)

HELLO! I'm h to the a to the p to the p to the y right now.
Jj


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 9, 2012)

*JjGoesBounce wrote: *


> HELLO! I'm h to the a to the p to the p to the y right now.
> Jj



Is this because you heard about how your application went for Dandelion?

OH HOPING SO MUCH! 

K


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Mar 10, 2012)

No. Sadly, we have to do a phone interview first. Then we can't even get her this week! AT ALL! We have a plumber working on a bathtub which will probably take most of this week so.. I'm sincerely hoping he's done before then so.
Jj


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 10, 2012)

*JjGoesBounce wrote: *


> No. Sadly, we have to do a phone interview first. Then we can't even get her this week! AT ALL! We have a plumber working on a bathtub which will probably take most of this week so.. I'm sincerely hoping he's done before then so.
> Jj



Sorry to hear, but you do need a bathtub. And having a stranger in the house when Dandelion comes home making all that racket, will probably stress her out even more. Hoping he gets the job done real soon.

Good luck though with the phone interview. At least you have that to look forward to. And once that's over, it will only be a matter of time that you will be on here telling us how Pembrooke and Dandelion are doing together. 

Look at me, talking patience. I'm coming out of skin waiting for the 20th when I can go get my little girl. lol

K


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Mar 10, 2012)

Well at this point we may be waiting til April, which really wasn't the plan. I wanted to get her during spring break so I'd have all that time with her. 
Sigh x a million gazillion
Jj


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Mar 11, 2012)

:biggrin2::big wink::highfive::nod:agree:wave2:yahoo::clapping:inkbouce::weee:arty0002:inkelepht::blushan::wiggle:grouphug:trio:woohoo:great::great::time::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunny24:bunny17::apollo:arty::airborne::bestwishes::bestwishes::balloons::balloons::jumpforjoy::jumpforjoy::jumpforjoy::jumpforjoy:

Can you guess? We got the phone interview.... and we passed! Dandelion is ours for pick up at any time which best suits us!!!!! Hopefully the plumber will be done in no time!!!!ray:

Jj :big wink:


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm so thrilled for you! Congratulations! I'm here hoping the plumber gets the job done fast, but right so that you and Pembrooke can get the process of bonding with YOUR Dandelion.

Again, what great news! 

Dobby sends his Congratulations to you and Pembrooke. 

And always Dobby sends Pembrooke,

:big kiss:

K


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## Anaira (Mar 13, 2012)

Woo! Congrats!  I know how you feel about waiting; I have to wait too, and it's killing me! I have to wait until the 26th..Argh!


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Mar 13, 2012)

Until the 26th for what??....
Jj


----------



## Anaira (Mar 14, 2012)

Two baby rats are arriving here.  They're actually halfwilds, so will be special indeed! Eeek, slightly apprehensive, as well as excited!


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Mar 14, 2012)

Cool and fun. We are getting Dandelion this weekend!!! YAY!
Jj


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 15, 2012)

*JjGoesBounce wrote: *


> Cool and fun. We are getting Dandelion this weekend!!! YAY!
> Jj



Good to hear Jj. Please let us know when she gets there! 

K


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 18, 2012)

So is Dandelion home with you and Pembrooke? How it going? 

And please PICS! So excited to hear news of Dandelion's Homecoming!

K


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Mar 18, 2012)

Hello all! After a bumpy day of waiting for a phonecall from the foster mum who was taking Dandelion to the vet.. but had a little mishap on the way back. We picked up Dandelion March 17th at 7:45pm. She came home, went into her abode and I shut Pemby in hers. Today I wwent down did the rabbit duties and let Pembrooke out to explore. They have both their cages facing each other with a joined x-pen between them. Pembrooke looked at the cage went up and sniffed then ran away and binkied. 
Pics soon
Jj


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 18, 2012)

So good to hear Dandelion is home. And Pembrooke is binkieing 

Definitely can't wait to see pics! 

I'm so thrilled for you Jj. Now you have two bunnies to love!

K


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks!
Jj


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Mar 20, 2012)

And since today is the first day of Spring....

Baby baby baby





















I don't approve.







Jj


----------



## qtipthebun (Mar 21, 2012)

Good heavens she's cute. Almost as cute as Pemby! Also, is that your baby goat?? I have a baby goat that looks very similar (sans the horns). Goats are adorable! 

I swear I just scrolled up to look at the disapproving Pemby pic and the Dandilion pic like three times. They get cuter every time.


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 22, 2012)

What a pretty girl Dandelion is. Absolutely love her coloring. 

And poor Pembrooke looks so disapproving. But she'll get used to her new roommate. Give Pemby extra hugs from me. 

Are they all your animals? I love the Peacock, absolutely beautiful. 

And love goats. Can't have them here but would love to have one in the future if we move. They are really awesome! Also the piggies, so cute. 

K


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Mar 22, 2012)

*qtipthebun wrote: *


> Good heavens she's cute. Almost as cute as Pemby! Also, is that your baby goat?? I have a baby goat that looks very similar (sans the horns). Goats are adorable!
> 
> I swear I just scrolled up to look at the disapproving Pemby pic and the Dandilion pic like three times. They get cuter every time.



Thanks! No.. those babies belong to a petting farm. Sadly.

Lol! Thanks!

Jj


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Mar 22, 2012)

*ZRabbits wrote: *


> What a pretty girl Dandelion is. Absolutely love her coloring.
> Thank you! Do you know what her colour is?
> And poor Pembrooke looks so disapproving. But she'll get used to her new roommate. Give Pemby extra hugs from me.
> Trust me, that pic was from before Dandelion was here, she j=is just naturally dispproving.
> ...


Jj


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Mar 23, 2012)

Today's the first day of Pemby and Dandy getting used to each others smells. I swapped the bunnies so they are in the others cage. This is especially important for Pembrooke as she has claimed her area "hers" and when Dandelion would come near, she would scratch and growl and bite. Not too hard and it was always seperated very quickly. I do realize this will take a bit of a long time..




But Dandelion is relaxing and chillaxing!

Jj


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Mar 24, 2012)

Hello? Anybody?
*lets out little weep*
*does incredibly accurate puppy dog face.*
Please come back friends
Jj


----------



## Anaira (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm too busy plotting to steal her.  She's a cutie! Love her colouring. Hope they settle down and accept each other soon!


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks!
Jj


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Mar 26, 2012)

Smiles to every one that needs one
:hug:Hugs to every one that wants one
:heartsLove to every one who needs to find it
:weee:Excitment to every one thats waited

What more can I say? Than let the sun shine on your face:jumpforjoy: Let the rain wash your hopes and fears away:magicwand: And let the light meet the bright bright light that is your soul.
Jj


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 26, 2012)

*JjGoesBounce wrote: *


> Smiles to every one that needs one
> :hug:Hugs to every one that wants one
> :heartsLove to every one who needs to find it
> :weee:Excitment to every one thats waited
> ...



Very sweet Jj. 

Just one observation. I don't think you really want the rain to wash away anyone's hopes? Fears definitely.

K


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Mar 26, 2012)

lol.. didnt even notice! thanks!
Jj


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Mar 27, 2012)

Let me tell you a story, but first you must understand that this is from a certain rabbit..

*Hops to mike and keyboard* Well, it started like this, in a land far far far away. Seriously so far away you'd have no hope of EVER finding it, so don't try. There was a big big big castle, it had diamonds and rubies and precious gems shinging in every corner like a huge disco ball. A gentle piano would play a song very quietly in the background, outside of the castle there was a huge field, this field was filled with daisies and parsley. But the parsley was specifically for the princesses inside that big castle. 

"Hello! You are taking _way_ to long to introduce us!"

Fine, inside that castle was a princess or two. One was drop dead gorgeous and one was tall and skinny and smart and young and oh so beautiful. And then a huge tower fell down and crushed the drop dead gorgeous princess.

"What? No! Make me live!"

Fine, these two princessess were Pembilina and Dandelilly. Pembilina was drop dead gorgeous and Dandelilly was the other one. They hated each other though, but after weeks and weeks and weeks of living next to each other, they began to realize that they weren't so bad afterall. So one day when they went for a looooooong walk, they ended up in their meadow/field. They sat down and began nomming on all the parsley. They looked at each other and broke into song,

"Some days when you are by my side, I'll turn away and hide."

"But when we are together, nothing can seperate us for forever,"

"Forever is too short and never is too long"

"But at least we know, we are by our side no matter what."

"What what what could seperate, those who are so close that they could be bond mates?"

* Trust me, in rabbit that was a number one hit, it's just in english it kinda sucks..

All of a sudden a hug fire-breathing hand came down from the sky and began.......











stroking them. And all was good in that land.

Hoppy ever after my friends! Hoppy ever after.

Written by Dandelion

Narrated by Dandelion

Song by Dandelion

Words by Dandelion

Actors: Dandelilly=Dandelion

Pembilina: Pembrooke

Ending written by Dandelion

So Pembrooke did nothing.. 

Dandelion

Jj

Pembrooke


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Mar 28, 2012)

"Wait, Papa! No do not go! Please come back, you are all I have."

Hello my name is Rase, (rah zay), I'm 10 years old and this is my life. My mother died when I was three, or at least they told me that, then my father ran away on my 10th birthday. My birthday is next month and I'll have no one to celebrate it with. I live in a cottage surronded by the Evergreen forest, the sun always shines here and when it rains I stay inside. Papa and I would play in the forest until one day he said he had to go away, I asked him why and all he'd reply was that he needs to find his life again. I don't think he realized when he left to find his life, he took away mine. I used to go to school but I can't afford it, I spend my days making perfume to sell at the market. I don't have any family so I don't have very much money. Papa taught me how to gather plants so I gather plants. I've never tasted meat, it is much too expensive for my pocket.

Mama never was mentioned but I'd always asked why she died, the story varied every time. Sometimes it was poisonous mushrooms, sometimes it was a snake bite. Each time it was different so I learned not to trust Papa's stories. I'm positive my mama didn't die, I believe she was captured and Papa ran away to find her.

4weeks later: Today the soldiers in the woods found Papa in the forest, but his heart won't beat. They came to the cottage looking for the wife but they found only me. Apparently orphans aren't allowed so they took me to the castle. I was sure I was going to die, but they took me as a serving girl to the princess. I often got to see the Queen when I was helping prepare dinner for Asanne (as ann). They got cooked quail with potatoes and pine bark almost every night! Quail was so very expensive because they were so hard to catch. I gave the Asanne some of my perfume that smelt like rose petals and pine needles, I think she liked it. The best part of being a servant girl is the wonderful food, I get potatoes and a roll of bread with butter every night. The Queen often sneaks in some soup for me and one time she gave me a boar bristle brush! My hair never felt so soft. The Queen has eyes that are bright green with sparkling gold hair, her daughter looks nothing like her. Asanne has piercing black eyes with hair the colour of a raven's wing. But she isn't pale, she has a dark tone to her skin. She is very beautiful, I often wondered what I looked like so i'd try so hard to peek into Asanne's mirror. Asanne was very nice if she liked you but if she doesn't you are in trouble. We started off as best friends since she was10 and I had just turned11. She'd talk to me and we'd laugh and we'd play and we'd sing and dance. It was soo wonderful!

But one day she caught the Queen staring at me and she threw a mirror at me. I caught it then ran off into the servant's corner. I stared at myself and noticed I had sparkling blue eyes and shining golden hair. I began to see why Asanne started to hate me, I looked more like her mother than she did. Now that I think about it, she almost looked likeMama when I saw a painting of her. Maybe that is why the Queen treats me so well! Maybe I'm her daughter! But than Mama and Papa aren't my parents, they are Asanne's...

I go in and talk to Asanne from behind a curtain, she listens and then quietly gets up and pulls back the curtain, she slaps me than pulls me to the Queen's chambers. She demanded an answer from the Queen and the Queen said that indeed that it was true.Mama and Papa used to work here until one day Papa bargained with the Queen, if she could guess his name she'd be allowed to keep the baby and if she guessed wrong it'd be taken away. She guessed wrong so Papa took me to his cottage and explained to Mama. When I began to look like the Queen they took my Mama away, to kill her. To try and bribe Papa to bring me back. But beforeMama died she gave birth to Asanne, who got taken away too. The Queen took Asanne as punishmentto Papa. Heknew she was at the castle so he ran away to find the only real memory of his wife. Abandoning me. The soldiers found Papa and questioned to where his cottage was, he gave the address of the castle so they hurt him, then he ate a poisonoues mushroom so he could be with Mama. Never remembering me. They found me and then you know what happened, but Asanne would stay princess, I'dbecome one. I became theCo--Queen with Asanne and together we ruled the country perfectly. 

Do u like the story?

Jj


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 28, 2012)

Very well written for a Fairy Tale. 

Lots of drama, deceipt, jealousy, greed, manipulation, cheating, stealing

Gee makes me think of Cinderella and Snow White. Also Rumpelstilskin (guessing his name or loose). 

Disney would love it! Keep writing. 



K


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Mar 28, 2012)

*ZRabbits wrote: *


> Very well written for a Fairy Tale.
> 
> Lots of drama, deceipt, jealousy, greed, manipulation, cheating, stealing
> 
> ...


Thanks so much! Yes Rumpelstiltskin was his name-o.

Jj


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Mar 29, 2012)

Have you ever watched the sun as it sets on the hills?

Or the mountains slowly fade away

Have you had so much fun you forgot the day

Have you ever looked upon the dewdrops hanging off a petal

Or the way the light shines off metal

The smell of a fresh grown apple tree

Must surely be better than a grocery

Have you heard the wind howl

Through such a small space

Creating neverending shivers

I wish I could see this

All this and more

But I can't

I simply can't

At least not anymore



Softly silently she creeps away

Softly gently he stalks his prey

Around a corner they both collide

Sending sparks into the sky

Softly silently he creeps away

Softly gently she stalks his prey

It is not a coincidence that they collided

Simply matter of fact and that their love was divided

The sun begins to shine

They fall away

Deep into the shadows of the newborn day



Jj


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 31, 2012)

How the bonding going between Pembrooke and Dandelion?

Hope all is well.

K


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Mar 31, 2012)

*ZRabbits wrote: *


> How the bonding going between Pembrooke and Dandelion?
> 
> Hope all is well.
> 
> K



Haven't started, I'll start when Dandelion shows more signs that she is better settled in.

It is thanks!

Jj


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 31, 2012)

*JjGoesBounce wrote: *


> *ZRabbits wrote: *
> 
> 
> > How the bonding going between Pembrooke and Dandelion?
> ...


How's Dandelion settling then? Smart move to make sure both are on a level playing field before the bonding starts. As my bonding experience was a disaster, hoping yours goes smoothly. Hoping though, if it doesn't, both can live happily separate and bond to you. 

K


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Apr 2, 2012)

> How's Dandelion settling then? Smart move to make sure both are on a level playing field before the bonding starts. As my bonding experience was a disaster, hoping yours goes smoothly. Hoping though, if it doesn't, both can live happily separate and bond to you.
> 
> K



Very well, definetly showing progress today. ah trust me, I tried to bond two unneutered males which resulted in tears. My tears.

Thank you!

Jj


----------



## ZRabbits (Apr 2, 2012)

*JjGoesBounce wrote: *


> > How's Dandelion settling then? Smart move to make sure both are on a level playing field before the bonding starts. As my bonding experience was a disaster, hoping yours goes smoothly. Hoping though, if it doesn't, both can live happily separate and bond to you.
> >
> > K
> 
> ...


I have to say, experiencing the short time Luna's been here, give me boys any day. lol

Glad to hear progress is being made. Both are beautiful girls. Wishing full success with no tears. 

K


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Apr 3, 2012)

Thank you!
I'm hoping to have some nice easter pictures up...
But first I have to take them..
Jj


----------



## ZRabbits (Apr 3, 2012)

*JjGoesBounce wrote: *


> Thank you!
> I'm hoping to have some nice easter pictures up...
> But first I have to take them..
> Jj



Well you better get cracking. lol Easter is THIS Sunday. 

Can't wait to see your pretty girls!



K


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks!
Jj


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Apr 5, 2012)

Hey you guys! Thanks for all of you who are dedicatedly peeking in at my blog, I know it hasn't been very exciting but..
Thank you thank you
Merci Merci Beacoup
Gracias Gracias you
Each of us in wonderful
Simply day by day
Its those that let themselves shine
That truly find their way

Have you ever heard raindrops falling
Light,short and sweet
Have you ever heard the sun shining
But yet it shines brilliantly

Tick tock
Time can't stop
Life is a puzzle
Love is a clock
Tick tock
Let me understand
Tick Tock
The clock strikes two
Why does life
Not involve you
Tick tock
Tick tock

She was hidden in a corner
Far away at last
Life went on
But love never last
Darkness followed
Behind her knees
Draping the darkness
In it's black smeeze
Trees fell quickly
Fire spread fast
But love never last
Hearts broke
Almost rehealed
To be tortured once again
But love never last
Not not again
Jj


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Apr 5, 2012)

When we were together

I felt so lonely

So upset

So distressed

But all I could do was stand

In a crowded room

All I could think was think

Alone with you

Now the rooms always dark

I like it better

No lovey songs 'bout forever

Just simple ways in life

My true friends are there for me

The lights are always off

Especially for those who don't believe

Words are just a nothing

Try to make sense if you can

But til then

Nothing shall be mine

No it can't

Jj


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Apr 7, 2012)

Hello?
Friends?
Jj


----------



## ZRabbits (Apr 7, 2012)

*JjGoesBounce wrote: *


> Hello?
> Friends?
> Jj



How's it going for you Jj? Pembrooke and Dandelion doing well I hope? 

Dobby, Kreacher, Willard, Neville, Luna and Jake send a Hoppy Easter to you and yours!

K


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Apr 8, 2012)

Happy Easter!!!
Jj


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Apr 10, 2012)

Quick update on the buns!
Dandelion: She is doing very well, the other day however when she got tangled up in her harness, I went to save the day and she began screaming. I began breaking down into tears, but after that she is all good.
Pembrooke: She is being her normal cute self!
Ugh, not looking forward to bonding the two of them but o well, I'll try and stay positive! Same to all the people that read this, well only a few do..

Jj


----------



## ZRabbits (Apr 10, 2012)

*JjGoesBounce wrote: *


> Quick update on the buns!
> Dandelion: She is doing very well, the other day however when she got tangled up in her harness, I went to save the day and she began screaming. I began breaking down into tears, but after that she is all good.
> Pembrooke: She is being her normal cute self!
> Ugh, not looking forward to bonding the two of them but o well, I'll try and stay positive! Same to all the people that read this, well only a few do..
> ...



So sorry to hear Dandelion screamed and brought you to tears. Which I would have done too. Glad to hear is has settled down and hopefully she won't consider that a bad experience so you can put the harness on her again. Bunnies definitely need fresh air and sunshine.

Stay positive. It's going to be hard work and dedication from you, the Bunny Mom, to get your little girls bonded. Though I like the fact that all mine are individuals and bonded to me and my husband, I'm hoping you get what you want and your girls get and keep a bond for life. 

I always stop in and love reading your blog. Let me know how it goes. Remember, stay strong for your girls. But if it doesn't happen, love both equally. I know I'm preaching to the choir on that comment, because I know how much you love Pemby and probably already do with Dandelion.

K


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Apr 11, 2012)

Thanks! I trust Z Rabbits had a good Easter?! That time outside on the grass was her first time ever to feel grass beneath her feet. In two whole years!!!
I was glad to give her the oppurtunity to try grass beneath her feet but maybe I'll start out with a step down.
It's so cute when you come downstairs and see Pembrooke trying her best to hide her food bowl so that it looks like no one's been feeding her. Then she stands up and begs so much that of course you take pity then wah snaplle! Gone, in under two seconds..

Jj  Keep smiling no matta what!


----------



## ZRabbits (Apr 11, 2012)

*JjGoesBounce wrote: *


> Thanks! I trust Z Rabbits had a good Easter?! That time outside on the grass was her first time ever to feel grass beneath her feet. In two whole years!!!
> I was glad to give her the oppurtunity to try grass beneath her feet but maybe I'll start out with a step down.
> It's so cute when you come downstairs and see Pembrooke trying her best to hide her food bowl so that it looks like no one's been feeding her. Then she stands up and begs so much that of course you take pity then wah snaplle! Gone, in under two seconds..
> 
> Jj  Keep smiling no matta what!



ZRabbits had a good Easter. Kreacher got to play the Easter Bunny for my neighbor's nieces. He was such an angel with them. I was so proud.

Oh poor Dandelion, never feeling grass for two years. She must have been in heaven when you allowed her to have that experience. 

And got to love that Pembrooke. Sounds like her Double Dobby, who by the way just turned 1 years old TODAY! He's learning to beg inside and outside his crate. But he's such a sweetie how can you say No. He's happy with just a little taste so we can watch his figure now that he's an adult.

And yes will definitely keep no matter what. I've got bunnies that help me! And a sweet friend like you Jj. Thanks! 

K


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Apr 12, 2012)

Well I know a certain bunny is wishing Dobby a very happy belated birthday! How sweet of him to play an easter bunny!
So how's Luna doing?
Jj


----------



## ZRabbits (Apr 12, 2012)

*JjGoesBounce wrote: *


> Well I know a certain bunny is wishing Dobby a very happy belated birthday! How sweet of him to play an easter bunny!
> So how's Luna doing?
> Jj



Luna is doing excellent. Actually she's a hoot to be around. So much different than my boys. She knows what she wants and has no fear of getting it. 

Thanks Pemby for the Belated Birthday Wish. I will surely let Dobby know. 

K


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Apr 12, 2012)

Jj


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Apr 14, 2012)

Every one needs to smile smile smile!
Jj


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi!
Jj


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Apr 16, 2012)

Anybody?
Jj


----------



## ZRabbits (Apr 16, 2012)

*JjGoesBounce wrote: *


> Anybody?
> Jj




Hi Jj,

How's Pemby and Dandelion doing? Been a bit busy myself. Poor Jake was really sick. He's our Bunny Watcher. Thought we would have to put him down Saturday morning, but he's doing better. Sunday we spent a nice day watching bunny binkies and Willard digging to China. 

Hope all is well in your World!

K


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Apr 17, 2012)

Great!
Oh no, I'm really sorry to hear about that! Hope he's feeling perfect now!
We've moved their cages closer together so they have to interact. 
Jj


----------



## ZRabbits (Apr 17, 2012)

*JjGoesBounce wrote: *


> Great!
> Oh no, I'm really sorry to hear about that! Hope he's feeling perfect now!
> We've moved their cages closer together so they have to interact.
> Jj



Glad to hear everything is great there!

Jake is definitely on the road to recovery. Thank goodness.

Slow and steady. Truly hoping Pemby and Dandelion becomes fast friends!

K


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Apr 18, 2012)

Thats good
Jj


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Apr 20, 2012)

Dandelion has been in Pembrooke's cage for abit and today I found no pemby christmas present. Dandelion had chewed it all!
Finally justice for Dandelion!
Jj


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Apr 21, 2012)

First bonding session!
Snuggling next to each other, little growls.. 
Second Session!
More growling but okay..

Jj


----------



## ZRabbits (Apr 21, 2012)

*JjGoesBounce wrote: *


> First bonding session!
> Snuggling next to each other, little growls..
> Second Session!
> More growling but okay..
> ...



Sending you all the luck for the bonding of Pemby and Dandelion.

You can do it Jj. Slow and steady as she goes..Baby steps! I think that's the key. 

K


----------



## p.popps (Apr 21, 2012)

Sorry to hear about the loss of your other 2 bunnies, but congrats on pembrooke!


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Apr 22, 2012)

Thank you!
Thank you too p.popps!
Jj


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Apr 23, 2012)

Jj


----------



## MagPie (Apr 23, 2012)

:biggrin::wave:
Harvey says hi!


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Apr 24, 2012)

HI!

Jj


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Apr 28, 2012)

NAAARPGAPOOFJAHITOORITOA!
Just found out everything my best friend told me was a lie, everything.
Jj :X:tantrum::soapbox:banghead:rant::litterhealthy:


----------



## JjGoesBounce (May 1, 2012)

Naanaanaanaa
I nananananananana
U nananananananana
We nananananananana
Banana phone!
Ba ba ba banana banana banana phone!
Jj


----------



## JjGoesBounce (May 5, 2012)

Hello world?
All is going well, maybe the bonding I haven't started in a bit but oh well!
Jj


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Jul 15, 2012)

Hey guys! Sorry I've been gone for so long! The rabbits are doing quite well not bonded. I'm in the process of trying to find a puppy, one of my dogs died. I miss him so much but I understand.
Oh and btw ZRabbits, your blog is closed? I can't post so if you pop by, I love Hagrid. 'Nuff said.
Jj


----------



## Samara (Jul 15, 2012)

Heya! I'm sorry to hear about your dog passing away  It's never easy. I lost my oldest cat last month and can't decide if I'm ready or not for another. 

Karen (ZRabbits) isn't on the forum anymore  I'll pass on word though that you were inquiring! Hagrid is doing awesome!  

What kind of pooch are you looking for? Any idea?


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Jul 15, 2012)

Samara wrote:


> Heya! I'm sorry to hear about your dog passing away  It's never easy. I lost my oldest cat last month and can't decide if I'm ready or not for another.
> 
> Karen (ZRabbits) isn't on the forum anymore  I'll pass on word though that you were inquiring! Hagrid is doing awesome!
> 
> What kind of pooch are you looking for? Any idea?


Thanks. you will know when you are ready, it will be clear.
I'd been reading her blog and thought she decided to leave then came back on... why'd she choose to leave?

I want a big dog. 
Jj


----------



## MagPie (Jul 15, 2012)

Hi Jj! :wave: I was wondering where you had been 

Very sorry about your dog. Which one passed?


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Jul 15, 2012)

MagPie wrote:


> Hi Jj! :wave: I was wondering where you had been
> 
> Very sorry about your dog. Which one passed?


The nice white one...
Jj!


----------



## mdith4him (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm so glad you're back!! I was wondering where you've been  Sorry to hear about your dog, though. I hope you can find a wonderful new puppy!


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Jul 17, 2012)

Thank you!!
I'll be sure to be on a lot more now...
Jj


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Jul 18, 2012)

How beautiful the world seems
When the cold hits my face
Then reality hits
With a warm winter blow
That is all it takes to push me over
So down and down I go

Jj


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Jul 20, 2012)

Let us keep the people of Aurora US in our hearts. A movie theatre had the premiere of Batman and people were shot, some dead and more injured.
ray:ray:ray:
Jj


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Jul 21, 2012)

Hilo! It me Pemby! I and Dandruff will be shortly posting on every so often newsletter!!!!!! Enjoy later!
Pemby ouT!
Jj


----------



## MagPie (Jul 21, 2012)

heheh Dandruff?


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Jul 21, 2012)

Ya, the bunny thing that invadid my home.. mad
Pemby
Jj who is extremely frustrated because she can't upload her photo's :crash


----------



## MagPie (Jul 21, 2012)

:laughsmiley: hahaha I like it.

Too bad about that. I was hoping to see more pictures of cute Pembrooke and Dandruff (Dandelion).


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Jul 21, 2012)

Soon. soon my child, soon.
Jj


----------



## MagPie (Jul 21, 2012)

I also need to work on getting some photos posted.


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Jul 21, 2012)

The new bunny set up.












They can see and smell each other but no biting! They are modelling just for you guys!
Jj


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Jul 21, 2012)

This is the Daily Litterbox, first edition! We will appear whenever we want to. No demands but we do accept bribes! This is written by bunnies for bunnies. I am just the announcer, soon the real thing will start.

The Daily Litterbox!
[align=left]







[/align][align=center]What Hoomans is all about![/align][align=center]They like[/align]
u makin a big ol mess then them haffin to clean it alllllll up
cute love nibbling, pearcing the skin make em shreek wit joy
u runnin away when they is holdin u
u attitude adn everyting bout u
they luv when u sit in a corner an do absolutely nothin
[align=center]They Dislike[/align]
Wen u binky 

U no u done sometin wong when they go Hahahahaha
Wen u cudle up wit them 

Almost nutin weally
Hoomans are fweaks of nature, but u need to respect them. Even if tey give u banana instead every banana in ta house.
[align=center]Poems
I sit in a corner and growl at you
I use your litterbox to go poo
I laugh when you fall on your head
I watch you when you go to bed
I can jump well you can't
I have fancy grey underpants
I don't really like you
But I guess you'll have to do
My name is weird
It is Dandelion
Written by Pembrooke

Banana
For banana I will beg
I will climb with my legs
I stick my head up high as it can go
And get impatient when you are slow
It tastes like heaven
Though I've never been
I know it was 5 minutes ago
But can I have Banana again?
Written by Dandelion

Humph
I look at you with disgust
You make me want to go harumph
iwill eat anything
Even if it's gross?
Yes but I like everything the most
I leap and play
You just want to say
You sit and eat hay
Why can't we be friends today?
I will growl at you
Yes in fact you do!
I am me and you are you
I will glare at you
Hahahaha I say I am Me just for today!
Written by Dandelion and Pembrooke
[align=left]Thank you for another wonderful edition of The Daily Litterbox! ( Catchphrase needed, will not get award!)
Dandelion and Pembrooke
Announcer announcing by Jj
[/align]

[/align]


----------



## MLS (Jul 22, 2012)

Ha the Daily Litterbox made me laugh. You have quite the pair of poets on your hands


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Jul 22, 2012)

MLS wrote:


> Ha the Daily Litterbox made me laugh. You have quite the pair of poets on your hands


Thank you!
Jj


----------



## MagPie (Jul 22, 2012)

X3 ooooh they look adorable on the laptop... o_o


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Jul 22, 2012)

Thank you!
Coming soon to a laptop conviently located on your human's lap.
Outtakes from the daily litterbox!
NEEDED!
Catchy catchphrase!

Jj


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Jul 23, 2012)

Um excuse me? 



Om nom nom nom 



OMG Banana!!!! Gimme gimme gimme!



We did say it was daily...

Needed! Catchy catchphrase! Needed!
Jj


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Jul 24, 2012)

A Bedtime Story
Once on a planet far far away from Earth, there lived a giant gold cloud. On the cloud live a box and two people and an animal. Male was walking along and stumbled across Box. He showed Female and Animal. Female was curious and pestered Male to open box, Animal jumped up and down and told them to stop. They pushed Animal away and opened the box slowly. Animal cried out saying they could stop now but no, they continued lifting the lid. Animal still stayed by their side. The lid was open and horrible black smoke flew out. Hate, sadness, evil, revenge, jealousy and lies flew out. They whipped Animal across the face and entered Male and Female. Animal never spoke again for it knew it couldn't do anything, but all Males and Females that learned how to repel everything that was in the box. Could understand animals. 

That was a bedtime story with _a twist._
Jj


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Jul 25, 2012)

Hey guys.
I've had this sneaky suspicion for a while now, I do believe my dear Pembrooke is hearing and sight impaired. I have lots of reasons to think of this I just wanted to let you guys know!
Not sad, more curious!
Jj


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Jul 26, 2012)

How's it going?
Jj


----------



## agnesthelion (Jul 26, 2012)

Hey there jj.finally had some time to check out your blog. You have some adorable buns! I would have to say Pembroke captured my interest right away. Sweet face and I love her coloring. I liked seeing the pics of her in her harness in the snow 

Did I read right that you are 12? What an imagination you have! Loved reading your stories and poetry. Your energy is amazing and you just sound like a very happy person.

Lucky buns. Fun blog. Thanks for sharing


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Jul 26, 2012)

agnesthelion wrote:


> Hey there jj.finally had some time to check out your blog. You have some adorable buns! I would have to say Pembroke captured my interest right away. Sweet face and I love her coloring. I liked seeing the pics of her in her harness in the snow
> 
> Did I read right that you are 12? What an imagination you have! Loved reading your stories and poetry. Your energy is amazing and you just sound like a very happy person.
> 
> Lucky buns. Fun blog. Thanks for sharing


Thank you very much! She does have the sweetest personality and face. Yes you did and thank you again! I do try to be as happy as possible since happiness is beauty! I love your bunny! So cute!
Jj


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Jul 27, 2012)

So what happened to ZRabbits?
Jj


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Jul 29, 2012)

Is anyone still reading?


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Jul 31, 2012)

Am having fun playing on a tablet. Going to try drawing some rabbits.
Jj


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Aug 2, 2012)

Will be updating soon
Jj


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 2, 2012)

Hi JJ

Great Blog of 2 very CUTE Bunnies:heartbeat:.

Love the setup, do they not try to jump out of their cages?

Love all the pictures.

Susan


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Aug 2, 2012)

SOOOSKA wrote:


> Hi JJ
> 
> Great Blog of 2 very CUTE Bunnies:heartbeat:.
> 
> ...


Hi! Thank you very much!

Dandelion and Pemby have never tried, Pembrooke is too impaired and Dandelion is quite happy nosing her way around. On Dandelion's side we have a little top over the edges so she can't jump out, the NIC cage has a top on it so we're all safe there!

Love your bunnies too!
Jj


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Aug 4, 2012)

A Yummy Treat for A Warm Summer Day!
First: A Cup of cold water
Second: Squeeze watermelon over the water, no seeds.
Squeeze until water becomes reddish pink. 
Third: Give to hopeful bunnies!

Just gave this to Bunny-oh's, Pembrooke began carefully licking it up. I think this will become a quick favourite with them!

Jj


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Aug 7, 2012)

^ Only Pembrooke liked her treat.
:/
Jj


----------



## agnesthelion (Aug 7, 2012)

Very creative sugary treat!


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Aug 8, 2012)

Bump


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Aug 8, 2012)

Bump


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Aug 8, 2012)

Bump


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Aug 8, 2012)

Bump


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Aug 8, 2012)

Bump


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Aug 8, 2012)

I just wrote a really long story and it got deleted. Grr
Jj


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Aug 8, 2012)

:crash:tantrum::banghead:rant::boxing
I went to edit my post, I wrote a stunning (if I say so myself) story. I went to post it and it sayed error because I took longer than the allowed time to edit it. It said I could go back. I went back and it was gone. Gone. I am extremely frustrated. :grumpy:

Jj


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Aug 12, 2012)

How are you feeling?
Jj


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Aug 14, 2012)

My name is nothing special
More just like a word
But inside that word is a voice waiting to be heard
My smile is just a smile
More just like a gleam
But behind that smile is a dream
My eyes are just my eyes
More just like glass
But behind that glass is inspiration waiting to blast
My imagination is just that
More just like a thing
But with my imagination, I can do anything

My Heart
You come running
My heart starts thumping
Beating so fast it's gonna blast
Away
You look at me and my heart gets the butterflies
You talk to me I nearly cry

You tell me, you love me
Then tell her the same
You laugh with, you crash with me
But together we remain sane

My heart starts running away
I've been betrayed
By someone new
I thought, I thought it was you
You thought, you thought
You knew, you knew

But still my love grew
You tell me, you love me,
Then tell her too
I don't get the big deal
I thought this was real!

My heart starts running away
I've been betrayed
By you

If You Love Me

If you truly love me, set me free
Let me explore the possibilities
Open the door, to so much more
Let me be me

We sat together, I started falling hard
So hard, I fell down and down and down
I felt like I was golden, no one else was holdin' on to me like you did
Your eyes told me no lies
Your lips spoke real words

We started becoming something more
You opened the door
But there was so much more!
If you truly love me, set me free
Let me explore the possibilities

You were all I knew
With you I grew
With you I laughed, with you I cried
Every time I left you, I felt like I died

If you truly love me, set me free
Let me explore the possibilities
Open the door, to so much more

If I truly love you, I'll have never left


Jj


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Aug 20, 2012)

Laugh, live
Breathe cry
That's the story
I denied

Jj


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Aug 20, 2012)

Please excuse this major rant about to pursue, you are most welcome to participate in it. 

:X:X You know what bugs the bunny poop out of me? No?! Well I'm a gonna tell you. People who believe their unaltered rabbits will live in perfection. Yes, this is based off some threads on RO but please understand my pain for the animals involved in this and their poor guardian's brains. i fully understand that you do not want to alter your rabbits, do you know the risk though? Your rabbit will smell, could get uterine cancer could DIE. All because youd on't have enough money in your pocket to spare.
Don't expect that you can have females in heat (which they always are) to be able to live in an backyard. It is not a fantasy story like Peter Cottontail. In my opoinion stacking cages are not a good home! Unless they are hihg quality, no wire floor, enough room to play and sleep. I'm sorry if you have a higher quality of stacking cages, this is not aimed at you. 
This is the exception to my rant: You have unaltered rabbits in a backyard SEPERATE and are not expecting them to best friends. you realize they will fight sometimes even kill. You have a higher quality stacking cages for a permanent home, I don't mind if you use them for show. Even better you don't get rabbits if you can't take care of them. They are a living creature, they are not a dog or a cat that almost always live in homes and have impeccable care(most of the time). It is your descion to have your rabbit spayed or neutered, but if you ask us for help trying to bond them? I tried to bond two unaltered males once, it resulted in fighting and me crying. I let them live seperate lives. It's worse when you know they will fight but you are hoping they will work it out. You thunk wrong fool!
:X:X
I gonna go all ninjah34r2 on you fool!:devil I gonna tell you flat out and I don't care if you don't accept it. You are putting lives at risk I'm mean really! What is wrong with you:shame:craziness:nonono:
:yuck:tantrum::banghead:rant::soapbox:boxing:censored2::what:lies:bigtears::shock2::hbunnysmell::hbunnysmell::hbunnysmell::litterhealthy:
I love RO's emoticons. 

I'm sorry for the above rant. I just really needed to let that out

Jj


----------



## HolyHandGrenade (Aug 20, 2012)

Hi Jj, I just read through almost all of the pages of your very long blog here, and I think you do a good job for your age  I had seen your posts in other threads and didn't have a clue you were only in 7th grade from the way you express yourself. Anyway, your rant goes to show that we are surrounded by all sorts of people in this world, and some of them are stupid  And that's an understatement, but I'm not going to get into it because I tend to use inappropriate language and I don't want to get too colorful for you  I respect that this blog is nice and squeaky clean, and cute. I'm looking forward to seeing more of Dandelion and Pembrooke's interactions! :bunnydance:


----------



## rosie20029 (Aug 20, 2012)

This is a bunny place not for dogs


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Aug 21, 2012)

I am still going to find a way to adopt you Jj...


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Aug 21, 2012)

*HolyHandGrenade wrote: *


> Hi Jj, I just read through almost all of the pages of your very long blog here, and I think you do a good job for your age  I had seen your posts in other threads and didn't have a clue you were only in 7th grade from the way you express yourself. Anyway, your rant goes to show that we are surrounded by all sorts of people in this world, and some of them are stupid  And that's an understatement, but I'm not going to get into it because I tend to use inappropriate language and I don't want to get too colorful for you  I respect that this blog is nice and squeaky clean, and cute. I'm looking forward to seeing more of Dandelion and Pembrooke's interactions! :bunnydance:


Thanks a bunch! I get that a lot, people are like "OMG, you're in what grade?"

Jj


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Aug 21, 2012)

*rosie20029 wrote: *


> This is a bunny place not for dogs


I'm not sure of the tone you have written that in, but this is my life. It just so happens dogs are a part of it.

Jj


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Aug 21, 2012)

*I_heart_Fraggles wrote: *


> I am still going to find a way to adopt you Jj...


Good luck!

Jj


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi, my name is Ted. Ted the rabbit, the first rabbit.
I lived in a nice hered of rabbits, but since we were the first. We were scared to die. We asked God where would we go? 
A huge hand came out of the sky, he held me and let me enter bunny heaven. Earlier that day one of my best friends Dream died, I wanted to make sure that she was okay. I looked in front of me, the smell! The view! The everything!
The air was pure gold, it smelt like love. That fresh dew on grass, the sun encasing you like the warmest fuzziest blanket. It was a binky, your first love, it was hope and that feeling when you've accomplished your dream.
The view, Dream came up and told me that what I was seeing was not yet the real heaven. Heaven is about evrything you experienced on earth, you are with anyone that ever loved you. It was a perfect climbing gym, the grass was as soft as silk. It was well heaven!
God told me that Heaven is based on your experiences and what you loved the most, I couldn't stay much longer because I didn't belong yet.
I'm Ted, the first rabbit, I told everyone my sotry. So when your bunny dies, s/he knows the story and they are happy. The only thing sad is that they leave you.

Jj


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Aug 21, 2012)

If some of you want a laugh check out a guy called swoozie on youtube or jenna marbles. 
They make me laugh:laughsmiley:

Jj


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Aug 21, 2012)

My favourite emoticons 
it took too long


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Aug 25, 2012)

Smile and laugh!

Jj


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Aug 30, 2012)

Resurfacing to talk to the living
Rejoicing I can hear loved ones in my head

Jj


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Sep 4, 2012)

Best high school memory?


Jj


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Sep 4, 2012)

Best high school memory?


Jj


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Sep 4, 2012)

Best high school memory?


Jj


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Sep 4, 2012)

Weird, why'd it triple post.
Made me think someone actually read and responded to my blog.


Jj


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Sep 14, 2012)

For Peter Cartier.

To live in a world with no pain
Means we're never able to gain
To love with no consequences
Isn't love at all
My hope, my dream, my destiny
Was to see you before I fall
Hold me closer to your heart
Whisper in my ear
Even though you think it's nothing
I'm still here
Fully brought to my potential
The light has clicked on
I'm waiting for you too, to come anon


Jj


----------



## Anaira (Sep 16, 2012)

Hey Jj, long time no talk! I've not been feeling great lately,(well, for awhile now) and I don't feel like talking when I'm like this. Just caught up with your blog though! Do you mind if I sometimes share some of your poems on facebook? I want to share Dandelion's banana poem, because I have friends who would love it! Referenced, of course!


Best high school memory was never going to high school.  I honestly wouldn't have survived.


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Sep 16, 2012)

Hey sure of course, just use by anonymous!
Hope you feel a lot a lot better! Sending betterness hugs!
Thanks for checking up on my blog

Jj


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi!

Jj


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Nov 19, 2012)

Hello all! Pembrooke and Dandelion are doing well, no bonding yet as seeing how Dandelion goes all gangsta fool when Pembrooke comes near... 

Jj


----------



## holtzchick (Nov 19, 2012)

JjGoesBounce wrote:


> For Peter Cartier.
> 
> To live in a world with no pain
> Means we're never able to gain
> ...


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Nov 20, 2012)

Aw thank you! I felt horrible when Peter passed away. I wrote a poem because this way you can read it and be happy!
I'll update later, i'm just super stressed

Jj


----------



## holtzchick (Nov 20, 2012)

You know what it actually did make me super happy! It made my day thank you  remember when you are stressed out just take it one day at a time


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks x 2!

Jj


----------



## HolyHandGrenade (Dec 11, 2012)

How are you doing, Jj? I just realized I hadn't seen an update since the new forum software was installed.


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm actually not going on that much anymore, the rabbits are good. I just don't like changes, the new format is nice but I prefer the old one :spintongue

Jj


----------



## agnesthelion (Feb 10, 2013)

JjGoesBounce said:


> I'm actually not going on that much anymore, the rabbits are good. I just don't like changes, the new format is nice but I prefer the old one :spintongue
> 
> Jj



Glad the rabbits are good!!!!

Change is difficult, but it's good....and it's a part of life! You'll get used to things in no time


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Feb 10, 2013)

Hopefully, I see Archie has grown and is it possible that Agnes has grown more beautiful?

Jj


----------



## agnesthelion (Feb 10, 2013)

JjGoesBounce said:


> Hopefully, I see Archie has grown and is it possible that Agnes has grown more beautiful?
> 
> Jj



That's very sweet. She is as furry and cute as ever....but of course I will think so  

How about you entertain us again with some poems and maybe you'd want to post more pics someday too!


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Feb 10, 2013)

How sweet the flowers grow
On the edge of tomorrow
How sadly the sun sets
Preparing us for another set
A set of sorrow, heartache and woe
And also the chance to live for tomorrow,
So do not cry your soft blue tears
Hide away your sorrows and your fears
But do not lock the box,
Do not hide the key and lock
For you will need them again
They make you strongest when


Jj


----------



## HolyHandGrenade (Feb 11, 2013)

Glad to see you Jj  Perhaps the new format will grow on you in time.


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Feb 11, 2013)

Hopefully! I'm sure it will 

Jj


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Feb 14, 2013)

Happy Valentine's day to everybody! <3
And lets especially remember those who aren't as lucky as us and need the love too 

Jj


----------



## Chrisdoc (Feb 14, 2013)

Have just finished reading through the whole of your blog and have enjoyed it so much...your poems are great, I´ve copied some to look back at and some made me quite melancholic but you are so talented, couldn´t believe your age. 

Pembrooke and Dandelion are gorgeous and hope they´re both doing well. I loved the pics of Pembrooke in the snow with the harness. 

Hope you post some new pics soon, I´ve just loved seeing them.


----------



## holtzchick (Feb 14, 2013)

Happy valentines day to you Jj!!! I LOVE the very last poem written down. You are such a talented writer!


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Feb 14, 2013)

Chrisdoc said:


> Have just finished reading through the whole of your blog and have enjoyed it so much...your poems are great, I´ve copied some to look back at and some made me quite melancholic but you are so talented, couldn´t believe your age.
> 
> Pembrooke and Dandelion are gorgeous and hope they´re both doing well. I loved the pics of Pembrooke in the snow with the harness.
> 
> Hope you post some new pics soon, I´ve just loved seeing them.


Aw thank you so much! You have no idea how much it means to me, writing is my dream! Just thank you so SO SO SO much:mrsthumper:arty:Jj


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Feb 14, 2013)

Dear holtzchick! Thank you so much! Happy Valentine's day!

Jj


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Feb 16, 2013)

Whispers slowly calling
Dreams quickly falling
But hush
You only fall from the sky
If you started way up high
Don't let them bring you down
Don't let them twist your thoughts around
But fly
Fly as if you've never soared
Roar as if you've never roared
And let your wings
On the breath of those that sing
Take you higher 
Higher than the sky


Jj


----------



## Chrisdoc (Feb 16, 2013)

Wow don´t know where all these thoughts come from but you sure have a good way of putting them all together. yes, I think we´re going to be hearing lots about you one of these days. You just have such a way with words and that´s not easy.


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Feb 16, 2013)

I wish for the world to see
I wish for happiness for you and for me
Because our world is falling
No one hears the calling
Calling us home
Birds try to fly
Wishes try to soar
But all we hear
Is Death`s thundering roar
Filled with fear
We cry, 
It takes just one person to open our eyes
You may live
You may love
But open your heart
To open your mind
You may be the one to save mankind


Jj


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Feb 17, 2013)

Jj


----------



## agnesthelion (Feb 17, 2013)

Your poems are still so great jj! Love reading them!


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Feb 17, 2013)

Aw thank you so much!

Jj


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Feb 20, 2013)

How's everybody doing lately?

Jj


----------



## Chrisdoc (Feb 20, 2013)

Everything´s going fine, even the weather has improved today and the sun is shining. Bunnies are as amusing as ever and have just had a piece of my favourite carrot cake...how you doin Jj, any more insightful words


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Feb 21, 2013)

How do you walk with two left feet
How do you waltz along
Simple my dear heart
You simply sing along
Words in your heart held dear
Come out come out don't disappear
For even if I can't walk
Even if I can't talk
My heart will sing
My soul spread the words
Have you heard


Jj


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Feb 21, 2013)

Whispers through the night
Mutter her hated name
All these rumors start to cause her pain
She is a princess tall and fair
But she is red like a rose
Now her pain starts to show
Lines here and there
Her body is an abstract art
But she is a princess at heart

Jj


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Feb 27, 2013)

Hey guys 

Jj


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Mar 1, 2013)

Hellooooooooo


----------



## MagPie (Mar 2, 2013)

Helllllllooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Mar 2, 2013)

How are you doing Emily?


----------



## MagPie (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm doing good.  I adopted a horse so that's good part of the sort of bad month and a half.
How are you?


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm good thank you  A horse, thats cool!
Aw, what made the month and a half bad? If you don't want to post it you can shoot me a pm :/

Jj


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Mar 6, 2013)

Jj


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Mar 10, 2013)

Why does no one else see
The old man crying on the street
The child that has fallen down
Our world is so desperately in need
Of love, of the ability to see
Our world is blinded by power
We look up to those that tower
No one notices those who fall
It isn't fair at all
They say lets make the world a better place
But lets make it a race
Who can get the most publicity
That will help the world, they see
No
It really won't, love should be first
Power, money, wealth
They've changed to be worth more than health
Than love, the dream that can fix all cracks
Money at best is a piece of tape
But love is super glue
Use your eyes!
See with your heart and your soul


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Mar 10, 2013)

Masquerade
We dance a dance of lies
Each of us with our own surprise
We wear a mask so they don't see
Who we are, who we were, who we will be
A never ending masquerade
That's what we've made our life
One person stands out in the crowd because they show it all
How they fly after they fall
They're unlike us so we knock them down
Making sure their feet will never leave the ground
We've cracked something so pure
And we aren't even sure
We offer them their mask
They cling to it like glue
It becomes who they are, it controls what they do
All of this time
As we dance the masquerade
We wait for someone to come to our aid
To see who we really are
Because we have buried it so far
We wait for them to see the inside
For them to fix the cracks
But it is us, its what we lack
We lack the confidence to stand out
To show who we are, to be proud
To let everyone see our flaws
Because that is beauty
Stand up, stand strong
It won't be long
Our mask will fall off
Then we will see
How wonderful it is to just be you and to just be me


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Mar 10, 2013)

We walk along the stepping stones
Hoping we won't fall
We whisper to each other to stand tall
It's so much easier to follow
Then it is to lead
But it's also so much easier to believe
We live in a day where we do nothing
We follow the news
We believe it to be true
We have smartphones to think for us
Apps to create and remember
The worlds actions used to be with heart
Now they fall apart
Do we mean the words we say
Or is it just custom from the world of yesterday
We highlight the voice that wants to be heard
What about the people behind the scene, not saying a word
One thought, one movement, one action can make us believe anything
We never use our brains!
Our stepping stones will sink
We'll let go
Stand for what is right, even if you have to alone
I'd rather be me
Than you, him or her
Believe what I believe
Than what they state with cunning words
I'd rather fall by myself, then be the downfall of a nation
No more zombies following
Go, go to your calling


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Mar 12, 2013)

"Why do you write?"
That's like asking a bird why it flies, a flower why it grows, an animal why it lives. It does simply because it's a destiny.
"Writing is not a destiny. That's unpractical."
Why do you breathe if you know you will die? That's not your question, that's your answer.


Jj


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Mar 15, 2013)

Hey


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Mar 19, 2013)

Anybody?


----------



## HolyHandGrenade (Mar 21, 2013)

Bueller? Bueller?


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Mar 22, 2013)

????


----------



## Kzbun (Mar 22, 2013)

:3 Bueller's Day Off. It's a movie. That's where "Bueller? Bueller?" comes from. Ever see the guy that does the irritated eyes commercial? The guy with the monotone voice does that scene.


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Mar 22, 2013)

Oh ook


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Mar 22, 2013)

Just read through your blog! I loved reading about your pets! Pembrooke is adorable! And you're poems are awesome!


----------



## holtzchick (Mar 24, 2013)

Hey Jj. 

Just curious, where do you get inspiration for your writing from? Do you retain it from personal experiences or do you just place your mind in a different state if you know what I mean? I used to have a really tough life with my family at home and a tough time at school so all of my pain in my writing came through in that sense. Yours is pretty deep though!


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Mar 27, 2013)

Ilovemyrabbit said:


> Just read through your blog! I loved reading about your pets! Pembrooke is adorable! And you're poems are awesome!


Thank you so much :bunnieskiss


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Mar 27, 2013)

holtzchick said:


> Hey Jj.
> 
> Just curious, where do you get inspiration for your writing from? Do you retain it from personal experiences or do you just place your mind in a different state if you know what I mean? I used to have a really tough life with my family at home and a tough time at school so all of my pain in my writing came through in that sense. Yours is pretty deep though!



It's mostly from personal experiences or close friends experiences. I find that I feel emotions quite easily, whether they be mine or somebody's elses. But I try to hide my emotions. Thank you though for saying that I'm deep, it means a lot 

Jj


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Apr 1, 2013)

Helloooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi Jj! How are things going in your life? Anything new?


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Apr 2, 2013)

How is Dandelion doing? Is Pembrooke bonded to her yet?


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Apr 4, 2013)

No not yet, I gave up on that. They are perfectly happy together seperately 

Jj


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Apr 4, 2013)

It must be fun having two buns. I only have one and I want another. How do I stop myself? lol.


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Apr 4, 2013)

Convince yourself that once you get 2 you'll never stop and you'll be the cause of the rabbit infestation.
Imagine zombie rabbits...


----------



## holtzchick (Apr 5, 2013)

LMAO.. I'm sorry but I think zombie rabbits would make me laugh. Imagine, they're so cute now, they'd made ADORABLE zombies !!!!!


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Apr 5, 2013)

They'd be evil! Running around biting your ankles


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Apr 22, 2013)

Ok hi guys


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Apr 22, 2013)

Hi Jj!

Anything new at your house? How are Pembrooke and Dandelion doing?


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Apr 28, 2013)

They're pretty good!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Apr 28, 2013)

That's good to hear!  You should post some new pictures of them. They are both so adorable!


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Apr 29, 2013)

Aw thanks


----------

